# 01/10 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: The Lone Wolf goes to war with the Cenation



## Enigmal

Tag match should be good.

Corbin vs Cena will end in a no finish


----------



## Dolorian

Yeah I think Styles probably causes a DQ or there is a double count out in the Cena/Corbin match. 

American Alpha definitely retaining here.

I think SD needs to start adding more guys from their side into the Rumble. Can see Crews, The Usos, Ziggler, Kane, Wyatt, Orton and Harper being entrants.


----------



## Brock

Another good SD live here I hope. Interested to see what they do with Miz/Ambrose this week, and I assume AJ interferes in the Cena/Corbin match. Plus, who's going in the RR, too.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Lone Wolf? I thought Godway was banned. 

Hopefully this is another quality show.


----------



## TD Stinger

Looking forward to a solid show. Alpha vs. Wyatts will be good and I do wonder where they go next with Orton. The 2 women's storylines intrigue me. After Talking Smack last week, I'm interested to see if we get "Crazy" Miz this week. I want to see the fallout of Ziggler's heel turn. And lastly Cena vs. Corbin is another step in the slow Corbin push and a reason for AJ to trash Otunga on commentary.


----------



## A-C-P

Time to start getting ready for THE BLUE BRAND :liquor


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff

TONIGHT IT THE A+ SHOW NIGHT


----------



## starsfan24

Hoping for a great show tonight. Shouldn't be too difficult to beat last night.


----------



## ElTerrible

starsfan24 said:


> Hoping for a great show tonight. Shouldn't be too difficult to beat last night.


They could play a test pattern for two hours and it would be better than Raw.

I´m not so sure the Wyatts don´t win the belts back. They had to establish some credibility with AA and the last two weeks have helped a lot. It depends what their plans are. Rush into the Wyatts breakup, then they´ll obviously lose. If they have longer term plans, I could easily see the Wyatts winning the belts back. 

If the Cena washed-up, bitter has been, #16 heel turn is a possibility, Corbin should go over fairly clean today and hammer it home.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh

Adding to those points:

-Dean's championship win + feud with the Miz

-Becky, Alexa and La Luchadora

-Dolph's heel turn

There's a lot of good stuff going on


----------



## Buster Baxter

I actually think Cena will beat Corbin clean in the middle of the ring.


----------



## Dibil13

So how much will people complain when Cena pins Corbin clean?


----------



## Dolorian

Buster Baxter said:


> I actually think Cena will beat Corbin clean in the middle of the ring.





Dibil13 said:


> So how much will people complain when Cena pins Corbin clean?


Don't see it happening, Corbin is getting a push. The match will end in a DQ or double count out.


----------



## Simply Flawless

Time for the weekly dose of Vitamin Orton :yum:


----------



## redban

Dolorian said:


> Don't see it happening, *Corbin is getting a push*. The match will end in a DQ or double count out.


Cena is getting a push too. Remember the whole, "sick of this new era BS ... Super Cena ain't going no where" line?

They're going to give Cena the clean win to tease another reign of terror.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold

Time for the A show tonight, looking forward to AA vs Wyatts for the Tag titles.


----------



## DammitChrist

- Will Baron Corbin overcome those odds of surviving John Cena?
- What does Dolph Ziggler have to say for himself after his actions last week?
- How will the Miz handle losing the IC title to Dean Ambrose?
- Will we find out who is that damn Luchadora?
- Will American Alpha be able to fend off the Wyatt Family?

Find out on the next edition of Smackdown Live. Stay tuned


----------



## Alright_Mate

Will probably leave this till tomorrow.

Smackdown writers don't make many mistakes so I'm hoping Cena vs Corbin ends in DQ, would be a stupid move if Corbin doesn't come out of it protected.

Harper will probably cost the Wyatt's again.

Always look forward to what The Miz does. More solid build with the Women. Ziggler will probably face Kalisto with Crews making the save or something like that.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

Alphas vs Wyatts could be very very good.
Corbin vs Cena meh. Hope Corbin gets good showing in the match.

Hope to see my boy AJ STYLES in action tonight. (vs. Kalisto could be cool)
Zigglers heelturn is also a good thing to see how it works out tonight.

im not interested in any diva storyline right now on smackdown.


----------



## Bazinga

This should've been last week's show to start the year off with a bang.

Instead we got Ziggler saying 'mark' to try and be cool.

Yeah, real cool appealing to smarks who are too cheap to buy your merch, Nick.


----------



## Kabraxal

Bazinga said:


> This should've been last week's show to start the year off with a bang.
> 
> Instead we got Ziggler saying 'mark' to try and be cool.
> 
> Yeah, real cool appealing to smarks who are too cheap to buy your merch, Nick.


You're so cool to use his real name! I will never measure up to such coolness.......

As for the show, looking forward to it. Really hope it keeps up the winning streak for SDL. That stumble a while back was worrying, but they didn't face plant it seems.


----------



## Kratosx23

Corbin is not losing to Cena, lol. They wouldn't let Dean Ambrose pin Corbin a week before a title match. They're not even pinning Corbin on HOUSE SHOWS, and heels always lose at house shows. They had AJ Styles pin Cena in the triple threat house show matches they had, not Corbin. Corbin is the heel Roman Reigns, he's on a level of protection that nobody else on that roster is afforded.

I wouldn't be surprised if Corbin actually beat Cena clean so that they can keep pushing the idea that John Cena is past it and AJ is going to beat him, only to then have Cena "overcome the odds", but the most likely thing is Corbin wins with an AJ distraction, or a fuck finish.


----------



## Mox Girl

Wow, no mention of our new IC Champ in the preview at all. They obviously don't care that much about that storyline :no: This is despite the fact it main evented SDLive last week LOL.

I hope Dean doesn't lose the IC title a week after he won it back to Miz, that would just be some lazy storytelling.

I am also not interested in a Baron Corbin push in any way, shape or form. The guy bores me to death.


----------



## Mainboy

Bit late to the party but fuck it. 2 hours of amazing wrestling ahead.


----------



## 3ku1

Cena Corbin
Nikki 
Wyatts v Alpha tag titles
2 hrs

Yep this is my brand . We get Sdl and Raw live from Nz now.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Really interested to see what Miz does this week after everything that happened last week.


----------



## Liger!Liger!

James Ellsworth and The Corbin Push are the only bad things about SD(Live) IMO. I expect a good show tonight.


----------



## wwe9391

Time to get ready for Smackdown!




















This is what we do before Smackdown right?


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

Mickie James Please


----------



## 3ku1

^Ironically I do that for Raw too :lol.


----------



## wwe9391

3ku1 said:


> ^Ironically I do that for Raw too :lol.


I thought we do it for every wwe show?


----------



## wwe9391

Lets go. I want to see the face who runs the place.


----------



## Griselda

Hyped as fuck for tonight.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Time for Smackdown!!!


----------



## Pongo

i don't ask much.. just for tonight can i please not watch dolph eating a pin? :zayn3


----------



## Kabraxal

Here we gooooooo.


----------



## Victor Chaos

This is one of those times that I hope Super Cena shows up and bring his golden shovel.


----------



## TD Stinger

After Talking Smack last week, I hope we get crazy, unstable Miz tonight.


----------



## wwe9391

I can see a mixed tag match for WM.


----------



## Griselda

Man, Ambrose no sold the fuck outta that match.


----------



## Kabraxal

Damn this opening video is epic...


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Starting the show off right :mark:


----------



## TD Stinger

I can see Ambrose and Miz having a gimmick rematch at the Rumble, like Owens and Ambrose did last year.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

Who's this nerd?


----------



## Abisial

"Founding member of the Shield"

Awesome.


----------



## Pongo

wwe9391 said:


> I can see a mixed tag match for WM.


god i hope not, after all the work miz put this year he deserves better


----------



## PanopticonPrime

That video package makes me feel like


----------



## the_hound

oh fuck off, reigns is the superman of the wwe and now ambrose is the iron man


----------



## Phaedra

Yay! i love this storyline


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

The A show in full effect. Looking forward to the follow-up on Ziggler.

WWE: Make Ziggler Great Again :mark:


----------



## wkc_23

Tom "why the fuck am I here" Phillips


----------



## Abisial

the_hound said:


> oh fuck off, reigns is the superman of the wwe and now ambrose is the iron man


They aren't referring to the Superhero...


----------



## wwe9391

Deans in the rumble. Wont win tho


----------



## DammitChrist

Dean Ambrose is NOW in the rumble match :mark: :mark:


----------



## Liger!Liger!

So no IC match at the Rumble?


----------



## wkc_23

Crowd is shit.


----------



## TD Stinger

Dean's comedy is always hit and miss.

But I will say he does take a lot of these corny ideas and make them work a lot of the time.


----------



## ElTerrible

Nice so Miz/Maryse vs. Ambrose/Renee feud is going all the way to WrestleMania. They will eliminate each other from the Rumble.


----------



## Abisial

Liger!Liger! said:


> So no IC match at the Rumble?


Kevin and Dean were in the rumble last year.


----------



## Victor Chaos

The A-Lister and the French Canadian Goddess are here. Business has just picked up. :mark:


----------



## Crasp

Have a good feeling about tonight's show.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

OK. JBL. What is the fucking point of the constant sitting on every fucking face that reaches any level of success. What the bloody fuck does all that raging accomplish. As decent as SD has been, this is still WWE and they still insist on this kind of bullshit. 

And the fucking shaking cameras. 

Good show, but still so much horrible shit to have to wade through.


----------



## Alright_Mate

GOAT MIZ!!! :mark:


----------



## Liger!Liger!

Ambrose knows how to get that cheap pop!


----------



## TD Stinger

Liger!Liger! said:


> So no IC match at the Rumble?


Owens and Ambrose had a Last Man Standing match last year for the IC at the Rumble and both still competed in the match.


----------



## PanopticonPrime

Is there a couple in wrestling that are better dressed than Miz and Maryse?


----------



## SureUmm

Abisial said:


> They aren't referring to the Superhero...


I didn't think so either, but Ambrose is quite quippy, might not be a bad fit.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

wwe9391 said:


> Deans in the rumble. Wont win tho


No he won't win, he'll probably have a great performance though. Lets not forget last years performance from him


----------



## Lothario

wwe9391 said:


> Deans in the rumble. Wont win tho


Bookmarked.


----------



## wwe9391

Lothario said:


> Bookmarked.


If he drops the IC title before than maybe.


----------



## Mra22

Maryse is so hot...Miz is a lucky guy


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

I'm already ready to see someone (not Miz) take the IC title off of Ambrose.


----------



## wkc_23

Liger!Liger! said:


> So no IC match at the Rumble?


Just because they're in the rumble don't mean there won't be a IC match. Look at Dean and KO from last year.


----------



## razzathereaver

:lmao


----------



## wwe9391

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> No he won't win, he'll probably have a great performance though. Lets not forget last years performance from him


Oh yea he will make final 4 for sure.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

#UnhingedAndUnwashed lol


----------



## Victor Chaos

That's cold Ambrose. Cold.


----------



## Mra22

Maryse looks scared for some reason :lol


----------



## DammitChrist

Goldberg, Brock Lesnar, New Day, Chris Jericho, Braun Strowman, Baron Corbin, Seth Rollins, Undertaker, Dean Ambrose, and the Miz ALL in the rumble match so far :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

LOL Dean giving the Miz a Participation Award :lol


----------



## TD Stinger

A “You Tried” chant. That’s a first.


----------



## Liger!Liger!

Well, it IS his.


----------



## the_hound

shut the fuck up otunga, oh piss off


----------



## TD_DDT

Love the Miz. Top 5 in the company right now.


----------



## Kabraxal

Crowd is into this. Loving it too.


----------



## Lothario

Somehow Miz's haircut makes him more despicable ;lol


----------



## Mra22

LOL :lol


----------



## Headliner

Good opening segment.:lol


----------



## Liger!Liger!

You tried Miz, but babyfaces always go over in the end.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

Looks like Dean forgot how to hold a title belt for a quick second.


----------



## wwe9391

I hate how America Alph smiles in pictures


----------



## FaceTime Heel

Lothario said:


> Somehow Miz's haircut makes him more despicable ;lol


Literally thinking the same exact thing.


----------



## SureUmm

DammitC said:


> Goldberg, Brock Lesnar, New Day, Chris Jericho, Braun Strowman, Baron Corbin, Seth Rollins, Undertaker, Dean Ambrose, and the Miz ALL in the rumble match so far :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> LOL Dean giving the Miz a Participation Award :lol


The brand split definitely makes the Rumble more interesting.


----------



## Kabraxal

A 15 minute opening segment that was mostly talking... and I loved it. Great opening.


----------



## Lothario

Haven't heard a strong Ambrose chant since 2014. He's on the right track which is amazing considering he's coming off of a four month feud with AJ. Great heel work from Miz/Maryse only helps.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Awesome start, great work from both. Ambrose was super over.


----------



## Liger!Liger!

wwe9391 said:


> I hate how America Alph smiles in pictures


American Crews


----------



## Mordecay

Nikki "Someone attacked me from behind" :cena5


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

Hopefully this feud ends tonight. BTW wheres Natties cat?


----------



## wkc_23

Oh Maryse 









:homer


----------



## Pongo

are we getting an hype video package for every segment?:trips5


----------



## Victor Chaos

Nikki Bella and those tiny shorts


----------



## Griselda

I love how heel Nattie constantly jumps people. :lol


----------



## Headliner

That came out of no where:lol


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

Am I the only one rooting for Nattie?


----------



## Kabraxal

They are actually caring about story development for everything... this is awesome. And I am caring about Natty. How did this happen?


----------



## TD Stinger

I like the “my cat has more charisma than you.” But coming from Natalya, that’s a bit laughable.

Still, hard to believe I’m somewhat invested in a Natalya vs. Nikki storyline in 2017. 

Lol, you see those “superstars walking to the ring” thing so often it’s kind of surprising to see someone sneak attack in that situation.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Hope Nikki is able to compete, need to see her wrestle in those new shorts.


----------



## Eliko

When you know it's Smackdown and you about to witness the greatness of Randy Orton tonight.
Best Powerslam, Superplex, DDT& Finisher in the business today.










Can't wait for tha tag team titles match.


----------



## Lothario

wwe9391 said:


> If he drops the IC title before than maybe.


Yeah I was half trolling you for the hell of it and halfway hoping. :lol I think he's dropping the IC title and winning the Rumble if it isn't Taker winning but time will tell.


----------



## SureUmm

Nikki Bella's life is so terrible. All she does is get jumped from behind and accused of being a gold digger who doesn't deserve anything she has.


----------



## PanopticonPrime

Nattie should go back to this look


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Come on Nikki!!!


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

Loved how over Ambrose was in that opening segment :mark:


----------



## wwe9391

Lothario said:


> Yeah I was half trolling you for the hell of it and halfway hoping. :lol I think he's dropping the IC title and winning the Rumble if it isn't Taker winning but time will tell.


I think its gonna be Taker. It makes the most sense.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Look at that no sell job by Nikki :lol


----------



## Liger!Liger!

Will Natalya get fined for beating the shit out of Nikki backstage 6784567876 times? Tune in next week to find out!


----------



## ElTerrible

Lothario said:


> Yeah I was half trolling you for the hell of it and halfway hoping. :lol I think he's dropping the IC title and winning the Rumble if it isn't Taker winning but time will tell.


I hope not. I´d like to see them carry the feud all the way to Mania. Maybe actually make it a mixed tag match for the IC belt, where the women can win the belt for their man, too. The mixed match itself is a pretty big deal, since Renee has never wrestled and Mary hasn´t in years, but a never seen before stip could add to the drama.


----------



## TD Stinger

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Come on Nikki!!!


Don’t start Brie.


----------



## Pongo

nikki bella started what now


----------



## Victor Chaos

Get her Nikki!!


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Look at that no sell job by Nikki :lol


SuperNikki:cena4


----------



## Mox Girl

Dean :lmao

"I wanted a real alligator, but we couldn't get the PERMITS!" :lol
"I have it over here under Maryse" :lol

Then Maryse accidentally slapping Miz :lol And Dean giving Maryse the participation award and giving her a thumbs up LOL. I love him so much.


----------



## Kabraxal

Jesus they are going stiff. Love it.


----------



## ElTerrible

Jesus those pants are really tiny. 

I just love that the women on Smackdown fight. If shit is personal, act like it.


----------



## Hawkke

In the words of social media.. it's 2017, can we not John Cena


----------



## Alright_Mate

Nikki delivers a better spear than Reigns.


----------



## wkc_23

Nikki Bella got the meanest forearm in the business.


----------



## PanopticonPrime




----------



## SureUmm

These chicks need to stop fighting and start making history.


----------



## Lothario

Did Charles Robinson just blatantly palm a handful of Nikki's ass? Lil' Naitch indeed :maury


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

God these Refs are worthless.


----------



## Prayer Police

Nattie: "Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!"


----------



## ElTerrible

Let them fight chant for women. 

Charlotte and Sasha wish they could. Hehe.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

OH LOOK LET ME DO MY SUBMISSION ON THE OUTSIDE BECAUSE OUT THERE IT SOMEHOW DOES MORE DAMAGE !


----------



## Trophies

Worst sharpshooter ever.


----------



## Cipher

hope gedo is watching and books okada/misu like this


----------



## Mra22

Fight !


----------



## Mordecay

@Rated R Maryse did a good job making the shorter shorts for Nikki kada:homer


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

TD Stinger said:


> Don’t start Brie.


That's what I was going for lol! :laugh: Brie used to say that a lot.


----------



## Headliner

That was great! :mark:


----------



## Liger!Liger!

Sharpshooter on the floor, far more deadly than one in the ring


----------



## SovereignVA

Good segment but the referees are treating this like its Lesnar vs Taker :lmao

"We can't stop them! What do we do??"


----------



## Kabraxal

People booing them breaking up the fight! A few years ago we would have cheered. This is how you actually do the revolution Raw. Take notes.


----------



## dclikewah

Well done brawl segment there by the ladies. Never thought Nattie could pull something like this off


----------



## Jabez Makaveli

Every time Nikki Bella is on my tv screen, I cringe


----------



## TD Stinger

I love how 5 grown men are just standing around her and not stopping the ONE woman.

Lol, just one of those usual WWE tropes.

Alright, lets see if Dasha can get through this entire thing without botching.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

#HEELZIGGLER !! :mark:


----------



## Prayer Police

Bitch already tripping over her words.


----------



## Super Hetero Male

damn that brawl was awesomely brutal

some of the dudes could learn from that


----------



## Crasp

Liger!Liger! said:


> Sharpshooter on the floor, far more deadly than one in the ring


She's lucky it wasn't on the table!!!


----------



## Liger!Liger!

Lothario said:


> Did Charles Robinson just blatantly palm a handful of Nikki's ass? Lil' Naitch indeed :maury


Charles Robinson is a GOAT among Refs, the only one in WWE whose name I care to remember.


----------



## wkc_23

Heel Ziggler :mark:


----------



## Griselda

HEEL ZIGGLER. :mark:


----------



## Cipher

Best promo Ziggler has ever done!


----------



## Phaedra

hasn't this reporter been shitcanned yet after last week?


----------



## Mox Girl

I see Dasha has no problem talking to Dolph but she stumbled over her words with Dean more than once. Does somebody have a crush on Dean?


----------



## 3ku1

Nikki Tits flying everywhere hahahaah. Sorry had to get that out of the way. Decent segment. I am liking this crowd. Better then the Raw one. They seem to want agression. Not the pandering crowd Raw seems to have. OH won't some body think of the children. Screw the children.


----------



## razzathereaver

That was the best promo Ziggler's ever done.


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Awesome brawl :mark:


----------



## TD Stinger

Guys! She did it. She got through an interview without botching.

Also, I could dig cold and silent Ziggler. Would be definite change of pace from the Ziggler we’ve seen in the last few years.


----------



## Pongo

best promo in quite some time, i loved how in depth it was


----------



## Liger!Liger!

I love how they cut to the interviewer's face after every interview and their face is always the same


----------



## ElTerrible

I would have liked it more, if he said I´m the best in the ring and I get no respect, you dumb ho, much like Kalisto, can´t even get through two lines and yet you have a job. Something doesn´t add up here.


----------



## PanopticonPrime

Liger!Liger! said:


> Sharpshooter on the floor, far more deadly than one in the ring


The amount of pain that a move causes increases exponentially the further away from the ring the wrestlers are.


----------



## ChrolloLucilfer

Fuck yeah we got this Ziggler back


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Cipher said:


> Best promo Ziggler has ever done!





razzathereaver said:


> That was the best promo Ziggler's ever done.


----------



## Victor Chaos

Well uuuuuuh.....at least Dasha is hot.


----------



## Pongo

TD Stinger said:


> *Guys! She did it. She got through an interview without botching.*
> 
> Also, I could dig cold and silent Ziggler. Would be definite change of pace from the Ziggler we’ve seen in the last few years.


i could ear her praying the old gods and the new to not screw up again across the ocean


----------



## Kabraxal

3ku1 said:


> Nikki Tits flying everywhere hahahaah. Sorry had to get that out of the way. Decent segment. I am liking this crowd. Better then the Raw one. They seem to want agression. Not the pandering crowd Raw seems to have. OH won't some body think of the children. Screw the children.


The SDL crowds have been getting livelier and livelier... even Chicago was louder for SDL than Raw. It's probably because SDL seems to be catering more and more to wrestling fans, instead of chasing everyone. So wrestling fans are starting to actually show up again. That and even casuals have to get caught up in good old fashioned brawls.


----------



## ChrolloLucilfer

"Alicia Fucckkss" -Noam Dar, 2017


----------



## Mox Girl

ALICIA FOOOOOOOOOOOX :lmao I love Noam Dar haha.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

TD Stinger said:


> Guys! She did it. She got through an interview without botching.
> 
> Also, I could dig cold and silent Ziggler. Would be definite change of pace from the Ziggler we’ve seen in the last few years.


Yeah but she is still so cringe worthy in my opinion.


----------



## SureUmm

3ku1 said:


> Nikki Tits flying everywhere hahahaah. Sorry had to get that out of the way. Decent segment. I am liking this crowd. Better then the Raw one. They seem to want agression. Not the pandering crowd Raw seems to have. OH won't some body think of the children. Screw the children.


Children don't want stuff that's explicitly "for the kids". That was the last thing I wanted when I was a kid, getting pandered to for being a kid.


----------



## DammitChrist

HEEL Ziggler time :mark:


----------



## Ace

Too many recaps for my liking, it fees like there has been 5 minutes or more of recaps/promos in the first 25 minutes..


----------



## Pongo

Kabraxal said:


> The SDL crowds have been getting livelier and livelier... even Chicago was louder for SDL than Raw. It's probably because SDL seems to be catering more and more to wrestling fans, instead of chasing everyone. So wrestling fans are starting to actually show up again. That and even casuals have to get caught up in good old fashioned brawls.


it also helps the lack of segment like the one enzo & cass delivered yesterday, that would kill a post mania crowd


----------



## Alright_Mate

As predicted earlier a Ziggler vs Kalisto match, no doubt Apollo makes the save.


----------



## Mordecay

Every time they announce Kalisto from Mexico I remember when Big E called him out and said "but he is from Chicago" :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Ace

AJ not being advertised for anything... argh... probably will come in through the crowd to attack Cena or be on commentary.


----------



## TD Stinger

When we get deeper into this heel turn, I hope Ziggler gets new music. The current music is just too babyface. Will be interesting to see how switches up the moveset since all of his current moves are again, babyface.


----------



## Pongo

please dolph... please no eating pin today, i want you on a diet till mania


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Ziggler taking this lucha thing MF to wrestling school


----------



## SureUmm

Ambrose Girl said:


> ALICIA FOOOOOOOOOOOX :lmao I love Noam Dar haha.


He's a highlight for me, I think he's hilarious and he's not a bad wrestler either.


----------



## Ace

The SD crowds seem to be more casual based now.

A lot of women and children have popped big for the faces tonight.

The last few Raw crowds have been some of the best Roman has had in over a year as well.


----------



## SureUmm

Seeing Ziggler in a match he's favored to win is weird as hell. All he's done his whole career is lose to main eventers.


----------



## Pongo

TD Stinger said:


> When we get deeper into this heel turn, I hope Ziggler gets new music. The current music is just too babyface. Will be interesting to see how switches up the moveset since all of his current moves are again, babyface.


even as an heel he was for the most part a counterblitzer, that's bound to get pops. it's one of the reason why i feel he works better as a face


----------



## TD Stinger

Hysteria said:


> Yeah but she is still so cringe worthy in my opinion.


Oh no doubt. I miss that Charly girl that’s on Raw now. In terms of looks, she’s kind of a tan, brunette clone of Renee.


----------



## Ace

JBL calling himself a has been :lol


----------



## ElTerrible

Ziggler working mat-based. Like it. He should change his style. Sadly fans chant for him and his heel turn, cause it made sense. He´ll need to work really hard to be hated. It´s always a problem for you, when the fans agree with you. Heels usually do things that don´t make sense. Fans understood why Ziggler got frustrated.


----------



## Mox Girl

Oh good, Ziggler doesn't look like an 80s rocker anymore :lol


----------



## TD Stinger

Ace said:


> The SD crowds seem to be more casual based now.
> 
> A lot of women and children who having been popping big for the faces.
> 
> To be fair, the last few Raw crowds have been some of the best Roman has had in a year.


Eh, you give people good reasons to give the appropriate reactions like they have in the first 3 segments, that’s what happens.


----------



## ChrolloLucilfer

Is.. that elephant voiced by Cena?


----------



## Geeee

Man Otunga is awful. Commentates like a heel but is a face announcer? Why is he talking shit about JBL's title reign?


----------



## Ace

TD Stinger said:


> Eh, you give people good reasons to give the appropriate reactions like they have in the first 3 segments, that’s what happens.


 Nah, even Cena has gotten some good pops aside from Chicago which is always smark heavy.

Tonight seems pretty packed with kids and their parents.


----------



## DammitChrist

lol I like how those chants for Ziggler are still loud :lol


----------



## Mox Girl

I forgot to mention that I am loving the pops Dean's been getting in the last few weeks :woo So nice to hear!!


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

Orton and Harper will turn on Wyatt to end the show. Calling it.


----------



## TD Stinger

Pongo said:


> even as an heel he was for the most part a counterblitzer, that's bound to get pops. it's one of the reason why i feel he works better as a face


I hear ya, but he needed a change. He’s never going to be the main champion and the never say die babyface thing, while they’ve done a good job of reestablishing him since the brand split, has just run it’s course. IMO, the change in attitude will more than make up for the sacrifices he’ll have to make as a heel.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

The wrestling display Ziggler is putting on rn is beautiful.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

DammitC said:


> HEEL Ziggler time :mark:


As long as they let him work and don't turn him into a typical boring-ass WWE heel type, I'm all for it. Actually doesn't even by have to be a full-blown heel, just a guy with a nasty attitude would be good for a change.


----------



## Ace

I wish they had overruns for SD, makes the mainevent predictable and feel quite rushed.


----------



## 3ku1

I hope the Wyatts get the titles back first. I like the idea of Orton and Harper turning on Wyatt. But not yet.


----------



## Buster Baxter

LMAO


----------



## Abisial

Damn, that must sting Ziggler fans.


----------



## Griselda

Oh get out of here with that fucking garbage.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

BS result, but I get it.


----------



## ChrolloLucilfer

Kinda expected this.


----------



## Mordecay

JOB SQUAD FOR LIFE


----------



## Liger!Liger!

LOL The kid marking out for the dropkick! 


LOL ZIGGLER LOST


----------



## Ace

Kallisto wins :lol

For storyline purposes I guess.


----------



## SpeedStick

The same booking over , and over with this dude


----------



## I am the Storm

:ha


----------



## wkc_23

Love this dark side of Ziggy.


----------



## ChrolloLucilfer

Apollo Crews?


----------



## 3ku1

Kalisto is not Rey Mysterio enough with the flop.


----------



## ElTerrible

I like it. That´s story-telling right there.


----------



## Kabraxal

O fuck off with that result. THat is Raw level bullshit. Kill that little bitch Dolph.


----------



## TD Stinger

Ace said:


> Nah, even Cena has gotten some good pops aside from Chicago which is always smark heavy.
> 
> Tonight seems pretty packed with kids and their parents.


But we’re talking about Cena in 2016/2017. He doesn’t get nearly the amount of hate he used to. And even the people that boo him now, don’t really have the same conviction they used to.

I’m not saying you’re wrong and Smackdown usually does have more parents and kids, but even to the most jaded wrestling fan, a good story will get the appropriate response.


----------



## TD_DDT

BUT THE CHILDREN!


----------



## Headliner

:lmao at the little kid and two other little kid reactions.


----------



## Prayer Police

That kid felt Kallisto's pain.


----------



## Ace

Why the hell do they keep getting crowd shots of little kids fpalm


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

I know WWE caters to kids...but why so many kid shots? It's almost overkill at times.


----------



## wkc_23

ChrolloLucilfer said:


> Apollo Crews?


Lol yup.


----------



## Mordecay

YES chants lmao

And Apollo was in the bathroom I think


----------



## Victor Chaos

Even the kids are clapping over that chair shot.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

OK, let's not overdo the bad reaction shit here now. Like he's the first guy to lose a fucking match. 

OK, I see -- just a setup for a new feud. That works.


----------



## the_hound

jesus christ they're adding pre recorded footage of kids reactions into the live broadcasts


----------



## 3ku1

Im liking this heel ziggler!


----------



## Lothario

Want to know why Vince will never turn Cena, Reigns, Dean, ect. heel? Look at the reaction of the fans to Dolph's heel turn. You do nothing but swap the audiences and make it so the cool kids feel okay with cheering the guy they booed a week prior. It's nothing but rebelling against Vince for spending a decade telling them that they should cheer Cena. These same fans today would cheer Rock for joining The Nation, not boo him. It renders a turn moot and pointless.


----------



## Griselda

Ziggler getting cheered for his heel antics. :lol


----------



## ChrolloLucilfer

The Yes chants aren't fucking helping.


----------



## Liger!Liger!

Ok WWE, you don't need to show kid's reactions at every move Ziggler does.

And Crews is so useless, he lets Kalisto get beaten up then comes out...AND GETS BEATEN UP


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

This is legit the best thing Dolph has done since Survivor Series 2014 :mark:


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

Ace said:


> Why the hell do they keep getting crowd shots of little kids fpalm











Have a problem?


----------



## wkc_23

One more time chants :lol


----------



## ElTerrible

See and that sucks. Ziggler tries so hard and the crowd still give him yes and one more time chants.


----------



## Kabraxal

Okay, I'll take the loss for this beatdown. Mooooore.


----------



## TD Stinger

Kabraxal said:


> O fuck off with that result. THat is Raw level bullshit. Kill that little bitch Dolph.


Looking at what I’m seeing, they did a great job of following up on the loss. It was a quick, roll up loss. And Dolph upped the aggression even more, going over the edge and taking out 2 guys in the process.


----------



## capatisdumb

ahahahahahahahahahahahaha

"DON'T LET HEELS WIN MATCHES, IT'LL PROMOTE BULLYING AND LOWER OUR STOCKS. BE A STAR, BE A STAR."


----------



## bonkertons

Can someone make a gif of Kalisto's face after that last chair shot?


----------



## Alright_Mate

Nice simple effective storyline build tonight, good stuff as usual (Y)


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Headliner said:


> :lmao at the little kid and two other little kid reactions.


I smirked when I saw it.


----------



## Ace

Cena segment next, should be good.


----------



## Victor Chaos

Too be fair no one gives a cap about Kallisto and Crews.


----------



## Griselda

That beatdown. kada 

Shoutout to Apollo with the world's most pointless run in ever.


----------



## RAThugaNomenal

the_hound said:


> jesus christ they're adding pre recorded footage of kids reactions into the live broadcasts


I thought I have seen these kids before....


----------



## Mordecay

Alpha and the Wyatts main eventing :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## I am the Storm

The crowd reactions for Ziggler should have been anticipated. They're trying to turn him heel on two dudes no damn people care about. Hard to get heel heat when those you're beaten' on are irrelevant.

Good WWE is turning him heel, but this isn't how you do it, IMO.


----------



## the_hound

bonkertons said:


> Can someone make a gif of Kalisto's face after that last chair shot?


i could but i just can't be arsed, so far tonight's smackdown has been on the same level as raws bullshit. hope it gets better


----------



## ElTerrible

Ziggler Crüe said:


> That beatdown. kada
> 
> Shoutout to Apollo with the world's most pointless run in ever.


Eh. Ziggler had to win that brawl. If he loses the match, sneak attacks Kalisto, then loses the follow up brawl to Crews he looks weak.


----------



## TD Stinger

Mordecay said:


> Alpha and the Wyatts main eventing :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


They said Cena vs. Corbin was the main event, just that we’ll hear from Cena next.

Then again, this is the same show that said Becky vs. Alexa was the main event in Glasgow and they were in the middle of the show. So who knows.


----------



## 3ku1

Wyatts Orton main eventing! Or not! Cena Corbin main eventing. SD Live shaping up.


----------



## Ace

Ziggler Crüe said:


> That beatdown. kada
> 
> Shoutout to Apollo with the world's most pointless run in ever.


 Nah that was TJP's run in on Raw the week Neville returned.

Watch from 3.48 for the funniest shit ever :lmao


----------



## Griselda

ElTerrible said:


> Eh. Ziggler had to win that brawl. If he loses the match, sneak attacks Kalisto, then loses the follow up brawl to Crews he looks weak.


I thought they'd go the cowardly route and have him run for it but I'm so happy he's an aggressive heel with balls.


----------



## Pongo

Ziggler Crüe said:


> That beatdown. kada
> 
> Shoutout to Apollo with the world's most pointless run in ever.


now that's not true, thanks to him kalisto got a couple more chair shots for good measure, i'm sure he was quite grateful for the help


----------



## Hawkke

John Cena? Piss Break


----------



## Mordecay

What the hell is Renee wearing?


----------



## TD Stinger

Ah, we’ve got the real pro Renee doing this one. All is right with the world.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

The G.O.A.T said:


> Too be fair no one gives a cap about Kallisto and Crews.


I think they're trying to make Crews give-a-crapable by giving him something to be pissed off about. Now he's got a story, we know he can work pretty good, Ziggler can work, could be a decent feud.


----------



## Griselda

Oh my god, I thought Cena was gonna say "Who the HELL is Baron Corbin?" :lmao


----------



## TD_DDT

Cena is OK when he's not tryna beat GOAT AJ


----------



## wwe9391

Cena your not black stop


----------



## Ace

Man Cena is so damn good on the mic.

Wish he had a better gimmick though.. complete waste with the shitty superman gimmick.


----------



## Pongo

Game of Thrones said:


> The crowd reactions for Ziggler should have been anticipated. They're trying to turn him heel on two dudes no damn people care about. Hard to get heel heat when those you're beaten' on are irrelevant.
> 
> Good WWE is turning him heel, but this isn't how you do it, IMO.


to be fair there are no more faces on smackdown, like there is ambrose... and... uh


----------



## Buster Baxter

Those people that are chanting has been won't be chanting that when Cena takes that belt...


----------



## the_hound

guess not then


----------



## Headliner

Nice back to back promos from Cena & Wyatts.


----------



## ElTerrible

If Cena loses tonight, and they run with the has-been angle. Smackdown and Cena get an A+++++.


----------



## 3ku1

What is Apollo Crews? Is he a mini whats his face the guy who got father of the year. Or is he like the next Bobby Lashley. I don't think WWE know how to book this guy.


----------



## bonkertons

the_hound said:


> i could but i just can't be arsed, so far tonight's smackdown has been on the same level as raws bullshit. hope it gets better


RAW is mostly just filler so I disagree. The opening segment was weak(they need to cut down on the Ambrose comedy) but the female brawl and promo package prior to that was pretty good, and the Ziggler beat down was really enjoyable. 

Not on the level of the last three episodes but still, so far so good. If this is considered a bad show by SDL standards though, that's a pretty good endorsement for the quality of show they've been pumping out lately.


----------



## Griselda

Ace said:


> Nah that was TJP's run in on Raw the week Neville returned.
> 
> Watch from 3.48 for the funniest shit ever :lmao


TJ ran in and immediately got his shit pushed in. That's fucking hilarious. :lol


----------



## Master Bate

I still love and mark out for the Wyatt Family.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

I'm tellin' y'all, when they FINALLY play "Burn In My Life" and the Legend Killer comes out.... it'll be a top 3-5 all-time pop, if it's done at an event like WM.


----------



## Buster Baxter

Love that Orton intro part of the Wyatt's entrance.


----------



## bonkertons

3ku1 said:


> What is Apollo Crews? Is he a mini whats his face the guy who got father of the year. Or is he like the next Bobby Lashley. I don't think WWE know how to book this guy.


They really don't. They apparently really want him to get over as a babyface but he just doesn't have the personality for it, and his in-ring ability will only take him so far. Apollo's gotta get creative and start pitching some ideas, and hopefully they find something that clicks. He could be a quality mid card guy.


----------



## 3ku1

Come on Wyatts!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

I get American Alpha & Apollo Crews' themes mixed up way too much. Was legit just thinking, what is Apollo doing back out here ? :lol


----------



## the_hound

hot potato tag belts coming up either that or more orton and bray shit or ooooooooooor the revival takes out AA after the match


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav

I don't even know who American Alpha is or what their characters are. But somehow they're just tag team champions.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Harper will cost them again me thinks.


----------



## wwe9391

Ok lets hope this match is good!


----------



## Liger!Liger!

Whoa, why does every SD has title matches now?

And Cena better lose at the Rumble!


----------



## ElTerrible

American Alpha need something extra. WWE should pay Kurt Angle to become their manager. It would immediately shoot their credibility through the roof.


----------



## Pongo

Liger!Liger! said:


> Whoa, why does every SD has title matches now?
> 
> And Cena better lose at the Rumble!


rumble too far away me think


----------



## Mox Girl

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I get American Alpha & Apollo Crews' themes mixed up way too much. Was legit just thinking, what is Apollo doing back out here ? :lol


I thought the same things, they're so similar :lol Earlier I legit thought AA was coming out during the Ziggler segment but then realised it was Apollo LOL.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Ah, that explains the marathon walk to the ring by the Wyatts -- had to stretch it to a commercial break. So maybe there'll be just one break _during_ the match. How thoughtful of them.


----------



## Liger!Liger!

ElTerrible said:


> American Alpha need something extra. WWE should pay Kurt Angle to become their manager. It would immediately shoot their credibility through the roof.


Or they can bring Backlund :vince2


----------



## bonkertons

Alpha got over huge with their cocky asshole attitude in NXT. I think they can still pull it off in a babyface way. Need more "so sick" and "should I break it?" in my life.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

bonkertons said:


> Alpha got over huge with their cocky asshole attitude in NXT. I think they can still pull it off in a babyface way. Need more "so sick" and "should I break it?" in my life.


They weren't cocky a**holes in NXT :aries2

They got over due to Jordan searching for a partner and Gable egging him on for him to eventually give in.


----------



## scshaastin

Last week Bryan said this would Main event. I predict fuckery


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Hope American Alpha retains.


----------



## bonkertons

I like how the Wyatt's aren't kayfabe fucking around, throwing both Wyatt and Orton in there.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Just checking in for the night.

What have I missed?


----------



## DammitChrist

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> I'm tellin' y'all, when they FINALLY play "Burn In My Life" and the Legend Killer comes out.... it'll be a top 3-5 all-time pop, if it's done at an event like WM.


They nearly did this for Orton in his Wrestlemania 30 entrance.


----------



## TD Stinger

One big criticism I have of Smackdown is they haven’t done quite enough with Alpha. They give them enough time in the ring, and by the end of the match the people love them. But they, specifically Gable, has much more personality waiting to be untapped.


----------



## Pongo

watching wyatt getting manhandled like that... it's... weird


----------



## wwe9391

I hate it when Orton grows his hair out


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

Think the crowd have been really good today. Not too over the top and not quiet.


----------



## Griselda

AngryConsumer said:


> Just checking in for the night.
> 
> What have I missed?


Ambrose Asylum segment with the Miz, Miz got laid out.
Nikki and Nattie brawl.
Ziggler lost to Kallisto and beat the shit out of him and Apollo Crews.


----------



## Liger!Liger!

Goddamnit can Goldberg squash Otunga for fucks sake?


----------



## TD Stinger

AngryConsumer said:


> Just checking in for the night.
> 
> What have I missed?


*Good opening segment with Dean And Miz, both are now in the Rumble match
*A fun brawl with Nikk and Natalya.
*A Ziggler vs. Kalisto match leading to a great beatdown after the match.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Is it me or is this match sloppy as fuck?


----------



## AngryConsumer

Ziggler Crüe said:


> Ambrose Asylum segment with the Miz, Miz got laid out.
> Nikki and Nattie brawl.
> Ziggler lost to Kallisto and beat the shit out of him and Apollo Crews.


Heel Ziggler. :banderas


----------



## 3ku1

Wyatt does move damn well around the ring for a big guy.


----------



## TD Stinger

Liger!Liger! said:


> Goddamnit can Goldberg squash Otunga for fucks sake?


When Ziggler stopped at ringside to look over the announce table, I thought he was looking at Otunga. I was like “get him!” Unfortunately, he was just grabbing the chair.


----------



## bonkertons

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> They weren't cocky a**holes in NXT :aries2
> 
> They got over due to Jordan searching for a partner and Gable egging him on for him to eventually give in.


That's how they formed, but did you not watch them after that? They talked shit during every match and in every promo. It wasn't until they got massively over that they were forced to turn them babyface.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Liger!Liger! said:


> Goddamnit can Goldberg squash Otunga for fucks sake?


The whole announce crew. And the fucking cameraman while he's at it.


----------



## Pongo

The Cleaner said:


> Is it me or is this match sloppy as fuck?


well bray is, the others seem fine for the most part


----------



## AngryConsumer

TD Stinger said:


> *Good opening segment with Dean And Miz, both are now in the Rumble match
> *A fun brawl with Nikk and Natalya.
> *A Ziggler vs. Kalisto match leading to a great beatdown after the match.


I still call Miz being in the Final Four of the Rumble match. He's done enough to deserve that spot anyways.


----------



## bonkertons

Orton is so fucking crisp.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Been a pretty mediocre show so far. So much material that Miz could use but they only let him cut a generic "I'm in the Rumble" promo.


----------



## wwe9391

Orton never misses a step. Such an in ring general


----------



## Liger!Liger!

Nice suplex


----------



## DammitChrist

AngryConsumer said:


> Heel Ziggler. :banderas


Ziggler received "Yes" chants while he was giving Crews and Kallisto chair shots :lol


----------



## the_hound

fuck off crowd, booing AA


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

bonkertons said:


> That's how they formed, but did you not watch them after that? They talked shit during every match and in every promo. It wasn't until they got massively over that they were forced to turn them babyface.


Brother one of us is confused here :lol I watched their whole rise to the tag titles, they didn't talk sh*t at all. After the formation, they got over mainly due to Gable and just how d*mn good he was. They started chanting his name in Angle's tune etc.


----------



## TD Stinger

I feel like Orton’s always awkward at selling these power moves, probably because he’s so tall and lanky himself.


----------



## Geeee

Lol at asking Otunga about trusting his partner, when Cena was actively trying to sabotage their team.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Sorry, this match is boring me. These guys look like they just don't know what to do next.


----------



## 3ku1

Gotta say I like Orton and the Wyatts. Its a weird combination haha. But it works.


----------



## PanopticonPrime




----------



## ThEmB0neZ

scshaastin said:


> Last week Bryan said this would Main event. I predict fuckery


Just like Becky Vs. Alexa in Glasgow


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

bonkertons said:


> Orton is so fucking crisp.





wwe9391 said:


> Orton never misses a step. Such an in ring general


He's the f*cking man in that ring. Could watch Orton matches for hours tbh :banderas


----------



## bonkertons

2 commercial breaks? C'mon.


----------



## ElTerrible

Orton growing out the beard makes me hopeful we are not done with the storyline yet. Wyatts winning the belts back and AA hiring Angle or at least Benjamin to even the odds would be a nice progression of the storyline.


----------



## Simply Flawless

wwe9391 said:


> Orton never misses a step. Such an in ring general


He has been wrestling since like 11 :booklel


----------



## AngryConsumer

PanopticonPrime said:


>


I still cringe at the sight of that... :lol


----------



## ElTerrible

AngryConsumer said:


> I still cringe at the sight of that... :lol


I laugh. That is funny.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

PanopticonPrime said:


>


"When the liquor kicks in"


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

Actually really enjoying this match.


----------



## TD Stinger

The Cleaner said:


> Sorry, this match is boring me. These guys look like they just don't know what to do next.


Eh, to each his own. Other than the clunky opening, I’ve enjoyed it. I’ve seen matches that were clearly choreographed (like RVD when he didn’t give a shit), and I can’t say that about this match.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Bray looks like he's back on the Kevin Owens fitness program. :lol


----------



## wwe9391

Im taller than chad gable and im not that tall lol


----------



## 3ku1

Really good match, enjoying it.


----------



## Prayer Police

Orton still gets face pops as a heel. They should turn Reigns heel too.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Crowd got excited when they thought Orton was gonna catch Gable off the top for an RKO and then went mild as soon as he didn't :lol


----------



## DammitChrist

Those Bridged German Suplexes of Chad Gable are perfection.


----------



## bonkertons

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Brother one of us is confused here :lol I watched their whole rise to the tag titles, they didn't talk sh*t at all. After the formation, they got over mainly due to Gable and just how d*mn good he was. They started chanting his name in Angle's tune etc.


I vividly remember them talking shit about Enzo/Cass and Hype Bros(mocking their name, with Gable really selling how badly he hates that name). I also vividly remember multiple occasions where Gable would have someone in an armbar, he'd look at Jordan smiling and ask "should I break it?". It was commonplace for at least a month or two after they officially joined up.

It didn't last too long because they were over as fuck and went babyface, but that attitude only furthered their popularity IMO.....bay bay.


----------



## wkc_23

Gable sold that DDT beautifully.


----------



## Liger!Liger!

Orton needs to counter one of those dives into an RKO


----------



## AngryConsumer

Gable sold Orton's vintage second-rope DDT like a GOD! :mark:


----------



## 3ku1

Harper cost them again :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Gay azz finish....ugh...BOOOOORIIIIIIING!


----------



## Geeee

I don't understand what Harper was doing there


----------



## the_hound

roll up finish of doom


----------



## bonkertons

What the fuck is Harper doing?


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

OH FUCK Gable looked like he got his neck broken there


----------



## Liger!Liger!

Shit generic finish and Orton eats the pin again...


----------



## Simply Flawless

> Orton still gets face pops as a heel.


He could probably sacrifice a baby to Satan in the middle of the ring and still get cheered :booklel


----------



## ElTerrible

I love how Bray is always away/knocked out, when shit happens between Randy and Luke.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Mordecay said:


> @Rated R Maryse did a good job making the shorter shorts for Nikki kada:homer


It was a long and gruelling process but it paid off.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

I gotta admit they got me hooked on this Wyatt angle.


----------



## Griselda

Bray took forever to fall. :lol


----------



## bonkertons

Really thought they were gonna turn on Bray there....hopefully that happens soon. Need that babyface Bray run.


----------



## Mordecay

Crowd is hot for the Wyatts, when was the last time that happened?


----------



## Headliner

When Wyatt got kicked, I was like oh shit!

Man this show is good.


----------



## Liger!Liger!

No RKO? WASTE OF TIME!


----------



## the_hound

corbin dallas is winning, hahaha not


----------



## Alright_Mate

Knew it, this storyline is all about Harper becoming a liability. Who does Bray stick with though?


----------



## wkc_23

These video packages before the matches tonight are lit!!!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

bonkertons said:


> I vividly remember them talking shit about Enzo/Cass and Hype Bros(mocking their name, with Gable really selling how badly he hates that name). I also vividly remember multiple occasions where Gable would have someone in an armbar, he'd look at Jordan smiling and ask "should I break it?". It was commonplace for at least a month or two after they officially joined up.
> 
> It didn't last too long because they were over as fuck and went babyface, but that attitude only furthered their popularity IMO.....bay bay.


Okay I kinda remember what you're talking now bro, I wouldn't say they were cocky a**holes though, more like dorky/corny funny.


----------



## bonkertons

"Mr. Never Give Up is gonna get beat up"

I really like that line. Simple yet effective.


----------



## TD Stinger

I love when they do these vignettes with Corbin. He’s great with these and Talking Smack. But live promos, still got some work in that department.


----------



## ElTerrible

Great storyline again. No idea who is turning there. Basically all three have a legit case to go babyface. It´s certainly the biggest push of Harper´s career and he barely has done anything in the ring or said anything.


----------



## Pongo

this fucking video package:justsayin


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan I thought it was about to EXPLODE in that ring..... talk about a slow build? This storyline is progressing like a slug with velcro on it's bottom, attached to that fabric it sticks well to. HAHA!


----------



## Geeee

Realistically, Orton and Bray should just kick Harper out and dominate.


----------



## Pongo

TD Stinger said:


> I love when they do these vignettes with Corbin. He’s great with these and Talking Smack. But live promos, still got some work in that department.


c'mon don't be shy, you can say it, he sucks on live promos


----------



## bonkertons

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Okay I kinda remember what you're talking now bro, I wouldn't say they were cocky a**holes though, more like dorky/corny funny.


Fair enough. They just gave off that vibe that they knew they were better than everyone else and often toyed with their opponents, almost as if it was a big joke.

They were definitely dorky though, which is what made them gold backstage. Hopefully they can get back to that.


----------



## Mox Girl

That 2008 Rumble with Cena returning, still legit one of the best Rumble moments ever :woo


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Anyone think it's kinda dickish how Cena has been bragging about his quick recovery time for YEARS?!?! Yet out of all the things people shiet on him about, they never point this GLARING tidbit out..... He's been doing this for YEARS folks!!!


----------



## Natecore

You mean they use to book rumbles to please and entertain their fans?

Weird.


----------



## TD Stinger

Alright_Mate said:


> Knew it, this storyline is all about Harper becoming a liability. Who does Bray stick with though?


Bray probably sides with Orton, and then once Harper is gone, Orton turns on Bray, revealing his mission the whole time was to split the Wyatt Family. Bray, enraged, goes after Orton.

That’s just a guess though.


----------



## Liger!Liger!

I heard Cena is doing another movie, I wonder how Vince will react.

That video pacakge tho.. :banderas


----------



## Natecore

bonkertons said:


> "Mr. Never Give Up is gonna get beat up"
> 
> I really like that line. Simple yet effective.


So Corbin wants to beat up John Cena.

Wonder where I've heard that before.


----------



## Ace

That Corbin video package was great.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

bonkertons said:


> Fair enough. They just gave off that vibe that they knew they were better than everyone else and often toyed with their opponents, almost as if it was a big joke.
> 
> They were definitely dorky though, which is what made them gold backstage. *Hopefully they can get back to that*.


Definitely, they could really use it.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Don't know why, but this show just isn't doing it for me tonight. I think it just can't overcome all the shit WWE does that I fucking hate. 
It's like they told me I could have this beautiful woman just as soon as they finish rolling her around in week-old pig shit.


----------



## Ace

Orton is breaking them up from the inside before he turns on Bray.

Once Harper is kicked out, Orton will turn on Bray.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Oh fuck you straight to hell Stephanie you miserable twat.


----------



## DammitChrist

Anyone else thinking that Bray Wyatt might turn face for real this time (especially after his tease post-WM last year)? I would love to see it :mark:

I can definitely see Randy Orton turning face too.

Luke Harper is probably the only one I see remaining a heel.


----------



## Simply Flawless

I bet Luke Harper smells like a dirty sweaty sock


----------



## Liger!Liger!

Why didn't they show Taker in the conference recap?


----------



## Prayer Police

I would I too see Orton team up with Bray to kick out Harper or with Harper to kick out Bray. (to become leader)


----------



## the_hound

loooooooool bliss


----------



## Mox Girl

SO MANY TITLE MATCHES lol.


----------



## Liger!Liger!

LOL I TOUGHT BECKY WAS EVA


----------



## 3ku1

Yeah I see Bray turning face, theirs money in that. I mean the man is already pretty much over. I Think him turning face as a tweener would work. Harper stays as heel. Orton turns on both. But I Think they need to hold up on that. Think it should happen once they regain the titles back.


----------



## Jack the Ripper

God these two are SOOOOO much better than sasha and charlotte,

Or tbh any women on Raw :v


----------



## Ace

Los luchadoras :lol

Women's title match in a steel cage :mark: :mark:

A women's match that is actually deserving of a stipulation, it isn't for the sake of HISTORY.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

Hell Yea!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wwe9391

Cage match for the women next week!!


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Becky and Alexa are cool!!! Yay Becky and Alexa!!!


----------



## Prayer Police

It's not like a cage will keep out outside interference. It never really has anymore.

Who the hell is this throwback? loool


----------



## wkc_23

Beauty and the freak :HA


----------



## Thanks12

You see how natural this is compared to on RAW?


----------



## Lothario

Mae Young?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

CARMELLA :mark:


----------



## Mox Girl

LMAO that woman, she looks like she should be in the 1940s :lmao


----------



## Pongo

what the hell is that

edit: ...great i'm turning into jbl


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

CJ Lunde is HAWT bruh... no fake fakes.


----------



## bonkertons

Natecore said:


> So Corbin wants to beat up John Cena.
> 
> Wonder where I've heard that before.


Can't beat the classics.


----------



## ElTerrible

So next week, we´ll get the reveal and a cage match. Nice.


----------



## Griselda

Why the hell is JBL randomly roasting this jobber? :lol


----------



## Ace

Jack Gallaghars sister, Susan Boyle :lmao


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

DammitC said:


> Anyone else thinking that Bray Wyatt might turn face for real this time (especially after his tease post-WM last year)? I would love to see it :mark:
> 
> I can definitely see Randy Orton turning face too.
> 
> Luke Harper is probably the only one I see remaining a heel.


I think we could possibly be heading towards Rowan & Harper against Orton & Bray depending on how much longer Rowan is out of action. Could go several ways if that's the direction they are heading.


----------



## Victor Chaos

I'm so fancy, you already know. I'm in the fast lane, from L.A. to Tokyo.


----------



## Mordecay

Ok, this was fun at first but slowly eaching Sasha/Charlotte levels of repetitiveness, please end the feud


----------



## Liger!Liger!

RAW: WOMEN'S REVOLUTION! HELL IN A CELL! ACCEPT IT!
SD: No interference, Cage only, Final destination.


----------



## wkc_23

Nobody is safe. JBL roast session :lol


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

What the hella fuck is this shit.


----------



## ElTerrible

LOL the what the hell comment at the opponent. Dead.


----------



## bonkertons

Is that fucking Thunder Kitty?


----------



## I am the Storm

JBL :lol


----------



## TD Stinger

Stipulation makes sense, although in WWE a steel cage match usually invites more interference, defeating the purpose.

Also, with this jobber chick in the ring, Be a Star my ass.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

Let's go jobber chants?!?!?! :sodone


----------



## Lothario

Carmella is so damn hot. Put the title on her until Eva returns, plz.


----------



## Liger!Liger!

Pimpinela Escarlata really lost weight huh


----------



## Mox Girl

Hahaha my Mum said that woman looks like she's wearing a bathing suit to wrestle in :lmao


----------



## Irrelevant

Lol "let's go jobber" chants.


----------



## Ace

Liger!Liger! said:


> RAW: WOMEN'S REVOLUTION! HELL IN A CELL! ACCEPT IT!
> SD: No interference, Cage only, Final destination.


 The stipulation makes sense and is deserved.


----------



## the_hound

elsworth gets caught and the ref lets it go,, the same fucking ref as last week.


----------



## 3ku1

Ellsworth is an embarrasement, is he the new Eugene? :lol


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

I think Carmella is growing on me lately. She has gotten better I think.


----------



## bonkertons

Dat was ugly...


----------



## Phaedra

Be a star now JBL. lol.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Just realized that's Thunder Kitty :lmao:lmao


----------



## razzathereaver

Grandma could barely climb into the ring :lol


----------



## PraXitude

That jobber probably has a hairy bush.


----------



## Griselda

JBL trying to call attention to that botch. :lol


----------



## Liger!Liger!

Ugly botch


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Hell Yeah @ Becky/Alexa getting a steel cage match. So excited.


----------



## Lothario

Ellsworth can't get a kiss tho?


----------



## Irrelevant

Eugh that botch...


----------



## Ace

They're really showing Taker's appearance on Raw fpalm


----------



## Master Bate

Wow. I remember people talking about the "Worst segment" or match or whatever yesterday.

I think this tops it. 

I'm usually ok with everything but holy shit.


----------



## 3ku1

Lothario said:


> Carmella is so damn hot. Put the title on her until Eva returns, plz.


Eva? Really? In any case Bliss is the champ.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Well that was shit.


----------



## Victor Chaos

3ku1 said:


> Ellsworth is an embarrasement, is he the new Eugene? :lol


No. Eugene actually has talent.


----------



## Mordecay

Couldn't they get a better jobber? this woman sucks

JBL "Mauro, I think I found your new girlfriend" :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## TD Stinger

Well, it’s early, but that might go down as the worst worked match of the year.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Was that the worst executed finisher EVER?!?!? Y'all see that transition move?










BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAD BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAD BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAD!


----------



## Natecore

Taker has 29 poles to put in those holes.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Will we get a recap of the throat clear from hell??? Yes!!!!!!!


----------



## redban

Still can't help but LOL @ that sound after RIP


----------



## ElTerrible

My God where did they find this jobber. She could barely crawl back in the ring, then she botches the transition into the code of silence. That woman might have been the most credible jobber ever, cause she looked like one and wrestled like one.


----------



## Prayer Police

"Rest in peace!!!!.......armnnnom"


----------



## Ace

Did Taker let one rip after he said peace?


----------



## Pongo

rest... in... peace... mnhog


----------



## SpeedStick

Lothario said:


> Ellsworth can't get* a kiss* tho?


----------



## the_hound

https://twitter.com/sportsvcd72/status/818661993464864770

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/818661993464864770


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

OMG @ that Jobber though. She did look old timey. JBL stay dragging her though.


----------



## Liger!Liger!

They didn't cut Taker's ughl LOL


----------



## 3ku1

Make this stop.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

redban said:


> Still can't help but LOL @ that sound after RIP


hmmmmmmm lol!!! :laugh:


----------



## Saturn

Why did Carmella have to wrestle that stupid Mildred lady? They couldn't have used a girl from NXT like Liv Morgan?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

The Cleaner said:


> Will we get a recap of the throat clear from hell??? Yes!!!!!!!


HAHAHAHA! I promise if you laugh at it good enough you'll do a throat clear from hell yourself!


----------



## Geeee

Ye Olde Tyme woman's wrestler is a solid gimmick. Put a decent wrestler under the beehive haircut and one-piece bathing suit and it would work IMO.


----------



## 3ku1

SD running out of jobbers are they. Sure theirs a few in NXT.


----------



## ElTerrible

I can´t get over this jobber girl. Please don´t tell me she is on NXT. I literally have never seen somebody physically struggle to successfully enter the ring. :grin2:


----------



## Mra22

JBL is hilarious :lol he's become my favorite announcer. He was roasting that jobber


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Women's steel cage match :bjpenn


----------



## Liger!Liger!

ElTerrible said:


> I can´t get over this jobber girl. Please don´t tell me she is on NXT. I literally have never seen somebody physically struggle to successfully enter the ring. :grin2:


Even fucking Khali could enter the ring lol.


----------



## 3ku1

This chick is gassed :lol


----------



## Ace

Less than 15 minute ME.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

redban said:


> Still can't help but LOL @ that sound after RIP


Taker said his career won't be defined by Wrestlemania and he's right! It'll be defined by that awful as sound and nasty ass shiet that came out of his mouth on RAW 1/9/17.










It's time to let it go old man, you just can't help but keep falling over yourself. And if you don't WATCH IT, you'll trip over that damn coat, coming down that ramp!


----------



## bonkertons

Ellsworth is only 32? Fuck..


----------



## ElTerrible

I have been waiting for this moment for 32 years. LOL.


----------



## Ace

I've been waiting for this moment for 32 years :lmao

Feel sorry for how they're making him out to be a joke...


----------



## Prayer Police

lol, James is the 30 year old virgin.

Dat welt on Corbin's shoulder.


----------



## Liger!Liger!

So Ellsworth is 32 and never kissed? Disappointed but not surprised


----------



## ChrolloLucilfer

How fucking cool is AJ?


----------



## -XERO-




----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Ellsworth was expecting a kiss lol! I wonder what Carmella will buy for him to wear?


----------



## Captain Edd

The CHAMP on commentary


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

I wish AJ Styles was my brother.


----------



## wwe9391

He is here :mark:


----------



## Phaedra

OMG lol, he should totally come out next week looking like fucking enzo :ha


----------



## bonkertons

The REAL Championship.


----------



## Ace

Finally AJ Styles


----------



## I am the Storm

AJ STYLES!:mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

Baron Corbin needs to do his best AJ Styles impression, and that's to.... Beat Up John Cena :aj


----------



## Liger!Liger!

Gee, I wonder if AJ will be involved in the match?


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

For me tonight:

Opening segment -- sweeet. 
Nikki's ass -- exquisitely stellar. 
Ziggler's snap -- ok. 
Setup for women's title match next week -- great. 
Everything else -- extremely meh. 

Let's see if the ME can salvage the show. I'm expecting a no-finsh due to AJ, which wouldn't be a bad thing.


----------



## Geeee

Ellsworth can't no chin music his way out of the friendzone.


----------



## wwe9391

AJ just makes everything so great


----------



## Ace

20 minutes left, Cena and Corbin aren't even out yet... the show desperately needs overrun time, the match will be rushed.


----------



## TD_DDT

Heel AJ is great but I kind of wish he was face to get the loud pops he deserves


----------



## ElTerrible

Ace said:


> I've been waiting for this moment for 32 years :lmao
> 
> Feel sorry for how they're making him out to be a joke...


Dude is having the time of his life. I bet he never thought this moment would come. It´s actually nice to see.


----------



## bonkertons

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Taker said his career won't be defined by Wrestlemania and he's right! It'll be defined by that awful as sound and nasty ass shiet that came out of his mouth on RAW 1/9/17.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's time to let it go old man, you just can't help but keep falling over yourself. And if you don't WATCH IT, you'll trip over that damn coat, coming down that ramp!


I guess I zoned out during his promo because I didn't remember that. Just watched it again on youtube after reading this and I haven't been able to stop laughing since.

...damn you.


----------



## Pongo

i'm so not ready to watch aj lose the belt, can't he keeps it till mania season is over?


----------



## 3ku1

Highlights so far;

Nikki's ass, that is a thing of beauty. Her and Bliss

Opening Segment

I actually really enjoyed the Wyatts/Ortons Alpha match

Heel Ziggler


----------



## scshaastin

ThEmB0neZ said:


> Just like Becky Vs. Alexa in Glasgow


Guess so. Looks like I called it right


----------



## Phaedra

I am looking forward to seeing how Cena works with Corbin. I must admit. it's been a slowish third hour, this should hopefully pick it back up.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Shit, they'll be lucky to get 10 minutes here between entrances and another commercial break and the expected fuckery.


----------



## dclikewah

They dont want none!


----------



## Liger!Liger!

Pongo said:


> i'm so not ready to watch aj lose the belt, can't he keeps it till mania season is over?


Knowing WWE he'll drop the belt to Cena at the Rumble, lose to him again in an SDL and lose again in whatever SD's February PPV is.


----------



## Mox Girl

This has been a fun ep of SD. Opening segment was my highlight, Dean :lol Wyatts vs AA was good but the aftermath was the most interesting bit. Nikki vs Nattie fight was good too. Ziggler snapping was well done too.


----------



## Alright_Mate

This match needs to end in DQ, Corbin needs to remain protected.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

Gotta love that little extra touch of AJ's theme starting whilst he was talking backstage. That was an awesome entrance.


----------



## bonkertons

Ace said:


> Finally AJ Styles


Wrestlemania 34: AJ vs Omega - Main Event


----------



## Ace

15 fucking minutes left and we haven't had the intros, they're going to cut this short.


----------



## Griselda

Hahaha "Alicia Fuxxxxx".


----------



## Liger!Liger!

Alright_Mate said:


> This match needs to end in DQ, Corbin needs to remain protected.


Corbin needs to lose until he learns how to work. Guy is in the ME scene and can't break a fucking pin.


----------



## ChrolloLucilfer

Why does Noam Dar remind me of Freddy Mercury?


----------



## TD_DDT

205 cringe fest


----------



## 3ku1

Did Styles just bury Corbin, or was that a compliment lol?


----------



## Mox Girl

I love Noam Dar :lmao He's so funny and I love the way he says 'baby' haha.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Man. This match is going to be short as shit. Was hoping it'd be longer.


----------



## Natecore

Cena should squash this geek in 5 moves.


----------



## Liger!Liger!

DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAR!


----------



## Master Bate

The Music and the visuals during Baron Corbin's entrance is so fucking cool.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

I'm looking forward to tweener Orton vs Corbin and AJ.


----------



## Ace

Yeah this is going to be like 5 minutes aired before AJ interferes.

Still a commercial left and Cena is still making his entrance :lol

13 mins lol


----------



## Captain Edd

Oh yeah he won that stupid battle royal. Totally forgot that :lol


----------



## Pongo

The Cleaner said:


> For me tonight:
> 
> Opening segment -- sweeet.
> Nikki's ass -- exquisitely stellar.
> Ziggler's snap -- ok.
> Setup for women's title match next week -- great.
> Everything else -- extremely meh.
> 
> Let's see if the ME can salvage the show. I'm expecting a no-finsh due to AJ, which wouldn't be a bad thing.


the fallout of the wyatt's loss was good too

it's a weekly show, they won't deliver every week a show like the last one, it's important though that they keep going somehwere with the storylines, and for the most part they did tonight

to me it was a more than adequate show, with an understandable drop in quality after they went all out the last few weeks


----------



## Victor Chaos

*Re: 01/10 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: Boring Corbin goes to war with the Cenation*

Let's Go Super Cena!!!! :supercena

Time to bury this scrub!!! :buried


----------



## Buster Baxter

The Face!


----------



## Phaedra

Are you guys getting promo's for 205 live in the US, I keep seeing Noam being discussed lol


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

ChrolloLucilfer said:


> Why does Noam Dar remind me of Freddy Mercury?


Because he's awesome.


----------



## Captain Edd

THE CHAMP
IS
HERE
:cena


----------



## Ace

The timing is horrible for SD, they barely leave enough time for their main event.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Crowd reaction shot for Cena's run to the ring? Fail.


----------



## dclikewah

The Raw Smackdown said:


> Man. This match is going to be short as shit. Was hoping it'd be longer.


Me expects shenanigans


----------



## scshaastin

ItsaNewDay said:


> The Music and the visuals during Baron Corbin's entrance is so fucking cool.


Connect four by Mattel


----------



## Geeee

Is it implied that Baron Corbin has supernatural powers, with him blackening the titantron?


----------



## Mox Girl

Phaedra said:


> Are you guys getting promo's for 205 live in the US, I keep seeing Noam being discussed lol


Well I'm in NZ, and we got the 205 Live promos too. Noam Dar cut a promo about Alicia Fox kissing him :lol


----------



## Griselda

Crowd going nuts for Cena.


----------



## wwe9391

This is the first Baron Corbin singles match I watch from start to end


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

What the fuck. Mighty Cena takin out by a boot to the chest. And another commercial break. They're killing me.


----------



## TD Stinger

Ace said:


> The timing is horrible for SD, they barely leave enough time for their main event.


Do you really need to see a long Cena vs. Corbin match? 10 minutes or a little less is more than enough.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Another fucking ad break fpalm


----------



## scshaastin

Commercials win again


----------



## Ace

9 minutes left and we're into a commercial.

Fuckery will be for 4-5 minutes too..


----------



## thebat2

Otunga is such a douchbag to Aj it's crazy. Yet he's a baby face commentator. Yeah ok.


----------



## Captain Edd

Sky has some awful commercials

Fuck


----------



## Phaedra

Ambrose Girl said:


> Well I'm in NZ, and we got the 205 Live promos too. Noam Dar cut a promo about Alicia Fox kissing him :lol


awwww, we haven't had them, maybe sky are loathe to promote the network lol. that sounds like them lol. After the breaks we get extended smackdown blue screen, and they go to the ads quicker, cause normally before the ads they promote something or other, we don't get that either lol.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

bonkertons said:


> I guess I zoned out during his promo because I didn't remember that. Just watched it again on youtube after reading this and I haven't been able to stop laughing since.
> 
> ...damn you.


What sux though is I heard Taker was a perfectionist as he wears his Halloween outfit (ring gear) in real life. So you know after he blew that bad ass ending to his promo, not only did he bail out "That Lucha Thing", but he probably went to the back and did this.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

I'm already hating this match.


----------



## Ace

TD Stinger said:


> Do you really need to see a long Cena vs. Corbin match? 10 minutes or a little less is more than enough.


 Commercial and fuckery, you can tell when the finish is going to come because of the timing... better to do overrun..


----------



## Victor Chaos

THis match has already lasted longer than it should've tbh. This should've been a John Cena-Karl Anderson type squash.


----------



## Ace

Fuckery incoming, well that was quick lol :lol


----------



## wkc_23

Every big guy Cena wrestles, he always acts like he can't lift em up, early in the match. Whenever he's lifted the Big Show up numerous amounts of times before lol.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

Baron Corbin has come a long way from them 8 second squash matches when he first debuted on NXT. Good lord talk about progress.


----------



## Ace

4 minutes.


----------



## Captain Edd

Corbin knocks himself out :lol


----------



## ElTerrible

Well so they are clearly going with Corbin getting in-ring training from the best in the business. It was nice to dream about a big Cena angle, instead he´ll just win the belt and feud with the oldman, while AJ gets to school Corbin.


----------



## TD Stinger

Ace said:


> Commercial and fuckery, you can tell when the finish is going to come because of the timing... better to do overrun..


I get what you’re saying but Smackdown hasn’t had the overrun since it went live. Personally, doesn’t bother me.


----------



## wwe9391

Boring match. Its cause AJ is not in it


----------



## Geeee

I loved that Rey Mysterio style counter by Cena causing Corbin to run into the stairs


----------



## Mordecay

Corbin doing Mark Henry's finisher


----------



## Victor Chaos

LETS GO CENA!!!!!


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

It's too fucking short for the slow plodding start and Corbin's ranting crap.


----------



## I am the Storm

Otunga...:Out


----------



## 3ku1

Corbins impressive to be fair.


----------



## the_hound

Captain Edd said:


> Sky has some awful commercials
> 
> Fuck


"you sound like a dying cow"


----------



## Prayer Police

Only AJ knows the names of the moves there. No, it's not the Deep Six or any type of variation.


----------



## Ace

2 minutes left :draper2


----------



## Black

LOL AJ is schooling these dumb commentators.


----------



## Liger!Liger!

This is so boring, damnit


----------



## Phaedra

Love that styles is trying to protect the deep six. i love that move it should be one of his finishers for sure. like zayn's blue thunder bomb, the deep six has got to put someone away at some point.


----------



## WrestlingOracle

"do you have anything left because that's what these fists are for" soon to lead to a counter to a spinning sidewalk slam was a pretty slick sequence.


----------



## Prayer Police

haha, they're checking with AJ if they called the correct move.


----------



## 3ku1

I don't know whos more annoying Wrestler Otunga, Lawyer Otunga, or Commentator Otunga. All of the above.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

The Cleaner said:


> I'm already hating this match.


It happened too soon. Even SDL isn't immune to the "early blown load" philosophy of the WWE. If AJ attacks both and caused a no finish, it MAY be salvageable.

Nm.....FFS!


----------



## Abisial

Wow.....


----------



## wwe9391

:LAMO same old stuff with Cena


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Fucking horrible match. And I _like_ Cena.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

I despise the 5-knuckle shuffle.


----------



## Trophies

Corbin....finished. At least for now.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

06 Cena-esque match booking.


----------



## Ace

That could be you AJ :lmao

Was it AJ who mocked Otunga?

Wow, clean win as time was running out :lmao


----------



## Victor Chaos

This match was 10 minutes too long but the right guy won.


----------



## Captain Edd

:lmao


----------



## Mordecay

Corbin pinned clean fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm


----------



## WrestlingOracle

Why pin Corbin there? What the hell protect both men particularly when Corbin figures to have a fairly deep Rumble run.


----------



## Kabraxal

Go to hell Cena. Retire already.


----------



## ChrolloLucilfer

lol people actually thought Corbin would win.


----------



## Liger!Liger!

No interference? Ok...


----------



## Master Bate

Ryback speaking that truth lol


----------



## Black

Baron Corbin has been DELETED.


----------



## dclikewah

I know you gotta make Cena look strong going into the Rumble, but come on you gotta protect Baron somehow


----------



## Natecore

Wow! I was expecting a trash finish. Cena pinned him like he should.


----------



## Pongo

god i hate it when he does that, he got no offense in there and beat corbin anyway, makes corbin looks like a chump


----------



## Buster Baxter

Buster Baxter said:


> I actually think Cena will beat Corbin clean in the middle of the ring.


:lmao Exactly as I said, Cena will pin him clean... So much for Corbin being "protected"


----------



## Ace

That loss hurt Corbin a lot.

Random finish because they didn't have enough time.

Looked like a big, irrelevant geek.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

OH MY GOODNESS HOW MANY TIMES IS HE GONNA SAY THAT COULD BE YOU AJ?!? :sasha2:tenay


----------



## RubberbandGoat

Corbin wasn't protected st all. Wow


----------



## I am the Storm

:bunk


----------



## Alright_Mate

Bullshit rush job ending.

Apart from that and that God awful Carmella match, another solid episode with solid storyline build.


----------



## Captain Edd

you'll never catch me in the next man's sweater :cena3


----------



## wwe9391

Smackdown SUCKED tonight. No defending this show tonight.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

SO IF Cena is winning the title at the rumble, what does AJ do for WM?


----------



## 3ku1

That could be you AJ! Aj! AJ. Shut the fuck up. So Cena has to look at strong at all costs, coulden't even I don't know soften the blow for Corbin. Cena has to kill him, okay.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

Cena _still_ going over the young guys. Just fucking stay gone already.


----------



## TD Stinger

Certainly not a great show, but still solid IMO. What I watch for is something that entertains me and keeps me going into next week, and they’ve done that.


----------



## Ace

Horrible main event :draper2

They can't do this shit with the ME, they don't leave enough time and make finishes way too predictable.

SD desperately needs overruns.


----------



## Jack the Ripper

So Corbin is at a level that he needs to protected against Cena? :|

Okay, I didn't know this guy was an established main eventer.


----------



## ElTerrible

There is no hope for this company. None. That was the worst possible outcome for everybody involved. WWE, Corbin, Styles, hell even Cena himself. What a fucking disaster. I don´t believe SD writers are that stupid. It´s either Cena using his political power or the stupidity of Vince/Steph/HHH. This had the chance to be a true passing of the torch moment and establishing Corbin has the next big thing. And then people wonder why WWE has no young stars. It´s moments like these. Total killer. Corbin had never lost clean. Fuck this company. They just hate the fans.


----------



## Victor Chaos

I despise Boring Corbin so I have no problem with this finish. I thought it took too long and should've been a Cena squash match, but at least Cena won clean. Boring Corbin doesn't deserve to be protected.


----------



## Pongo

cena wasn't fucking around when he declared war to the new era, he wants the 16th to be another reign of terror


----------



## Mox Girl

Sorry but I'm glad Cena won. I can't stand Corbin, he's boring as fuck IMO.


----------



## OptionZero

What the fuck? Five moves of doom and a clean pin on Baron Corbin, after building him up that much?!! Not even a Styles interference or post-match attack? What the hell was the point of this?

Speculation:
Someone got hurt during this match and they had to go to the finish early


----------



## the_hound




----------



## Pongo

Ace said:


> Horrible main event :draper2
> 
> They can't do this shit with the ME, they don't leave enough time and make finishes way too predictable.
> 
> SD desperately needs overruns.


or you know, less '40s rejects taking minutes of screen time trying to get back in the ring


----------



## WrestlingOracle

RubberbandGoat said:


> SO IF Cena is winning the title at the rumble, what does AJ do for WM?


If Taker thinks he has more in the tank than one more Mania to go out vs Cena and actually doesn't win the Rumble or enter the chamber: Phenom vs Phenominal One methinks. Relevant match, virtually guarantees Taker has at least a good one.

Otherwise: IDK and it'd be wrong to leave AJ in the cold with the run he has had but perhaps Joe vs AJ or Nak/AJ as something further to appease the purists and allude to their history in the build?


----------



## Natecore

BalorGOAT said:


> So Corbin is at a level that he needs to protected against Cena? :|
> 
> Okay, I didn't know this guy was an established main eventer.


We're a dying breed that understands this. Corbin can be beaten right now.


----------



## Rankles75

Surprise, Cena buried another one. Well done John, you fucking worthless cancer...


----------



## Buster Baxter

Cena going over clean was actually the right call. Corbin is not a guy who loses often anyway, this loss doesn't really hurt him. Cena actually should not be losing at all until he drops the belt he's going to win. You can't protect everyone all the time, didn't think a non finish was really necessary there.


----------



## Griselda

Ace said:


> Horrible main event :draper2
> 
> They can't do this shit with the ME, they don't leave enough time and make finishes way too predictable.
> 
> SD desperately needs overruns.


More often than not they do pacing well but tonight it seemed like Vince was in the ref's ear "oh shit we're about to run out of time HAVE CENA HIT THE AA HURRY!"


----------



## Ace

This weeks episode was a filler episode.

Next week things will pick up.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

ElTerrible said:


> There is no hope for this company. None. That was the worst possible outcome for everybody involved. WWE, Corbin, Styles, hell even Cena himself. What a fucking disaster. I don´t believe SD writers are that stupid. It´s either Cena using his political power or the stupidity of Vince/Steph/HHH. This had the chance to be a true passing of the torch moment and establishing Corbin has the next big thing. And then people wonder why WWE has no young stars. It´s moments like these. Total killer. Corbin had never lost clean. Fuck this company. They just hate the fans.


How does Corbin come back from this before WM 33? 

Oh I know, HE CAN'T! 

Fugg you Vince for not letting SDL be untainted by your terrible booking!!


----------



## 3ku1

Overall solid show. Bit of a dip in quality. But you can't expect it to be great every week. It's WWE in 2017 were talking about here, inconsistent as hell. Good stuff, very bad stuff (Carmella, and that jobber). Another weak finish. It's like ehh Cena won. But Cena always wins, give me something different. A Beat down. Not a typical. Cena and Styles standing tall 10 metres away, going this is mine. And I am getting it, no your not. Yes I am, no your not yes I am, ha! This SD needed Bliss and Becky, glaring they were not their. I am interested in the finish to Wyatts and Orton too. So theirs that.


----------



## Mra22

I like Corbin, but let's be realistic he's not at the level to be protected against an icon like Cena just yet...


----------



## RAThugaNomenal

Terrible smackdown. Don't defend this shit. 

First Cena match I have watched since he was US champion. Fucking terrible ending! 

I knew this was going to be a bs show when I saw all those kids in the crowd. WHERE THE F where were the smarks when need them?? This matched deserved a "SAME OLD SHIT" chant. The dudes were silent while the kids and soccer moms toke control.


----------



## the_hound




----------



## ElTerrible

Buster Baxter said:


> Cena going over clean was actually the right call. Corbin is not a guy who loses often anyway, this loss doesn't really hurt him. Cena actually should not be losing at all until he drops the belt he's going to win. You can't protect everyone all the time, didn't think a non finish was really necessary there.


No it was not. Why have the match at all, if you don´t protect Corbin. Cena could have squashed the washed-up brother of the washed-up has been he´ll likely face for the title at Mania? Nobody gives a fuck about Kane. Just feed him to Cena for a ten minute match. 

Given that the writers wanted the tag title match to end the show, which would have made sense to go off air with the huge Wyatt cliffhanger, but it ended up with this match instead tells me it was just more of the usual Political BS.


----------



## Geeee

I thought it was weird that A.J. and Cena didn't really get into it. All the other storylines progressed a little except the main event. Bizarre.


----------



## Pongo

Mra22 said:


> I like Corbin, but let's be realistic he's not at the level to be protected against an icon like Cena just yet...


aj and ziggler had to team up to take him out, what's the point in presenting him like unstoppable in the title match if you feed him to the dreadful five

again it's the same old shit, it's not the fact that cena wins, it's how he wins.. corbin was mopping the floor with him, and suddenly short comeback and win.. all the work put on making corbin looks like a walking tank made useless and he needs to start again


----------



## RAThugaNomenal

A legit 5 moves of doom. wtf it was 2005-14 all over again. Just when I was starting to like Cena again.... ah my head hurts.........


----------



## Buster Baxter

ElTerrible said:


> No it was not. Why have the match at all, if you don´t protect Corbin.* Cena could have squashed the washed-up brother of the washed-up has been he´ll likely face for the title at Mania?* Nobody gives a fuck about Kane. Just feed him to Cena for a ten minute match.
> 
> Given that the writers wanted the tag title match to end the show, which would have made sense to go off air with the huge Wyatt cliffhanger, but it ended up with this match instead tells me it was just more of the usual Political BS.


This I agree with. I don't think the top guys need to be facing credible opponents all the time in TV matches, they could face lower card guys, but that simply is not how WWE operates. If your going to book that match, Cena goes over. DQ and countout finishes are so excessive and annoying and mean nothing because they are done too often. Corbin can afford to take one loss.


----------



## Strategize

Weird that there's only been 4 matches announced for the rumble, thought there would of been more by now. Makes me think AJ/Cena are getting like 45 mins in an attempt to top Okada/Omega.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

Only highlight for me was America Alpha vs The Wyatts. Thought everything else was a let down.

Didn't see much of the opening with Ambrose and Miz. All I saw was Miz on the ground and hearing that Maryse was fined for hitting Renee. Don't think I missed anything that I already know from that.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

Strategize said:


> Weird that there's only been 4 matches announced for the rumble, thought there would of been more by now. Makes me think AJ/Cena are getting like 45 mins in an attempt to top Okada/Omega.


They'll probably add one or two more matches. I know they won't overdo it too much before the Rumble match. Maybe tag titles will be on the line or we'll get some kind of diva match for the Smackdown side. Also like you'll said, they'll most likely drag on matches like AJ/Cena.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Wasn't the worst SD ever, but it sure was weak as fuck. i know better than to expect 5-star matches on tv every week, but there was nothing on this show that I'd give more than *, and that's being generous. 

The opening segment with Ambrose looked like a good start. The women's pull-apart was great. Ziggler's match was ok, but that was all about him snapping; even so, it was a bit over-done for my liking. The Wyatts angle was ok, but the match was just awkward, like not psychology-slow, but gee-what-spot-do-we-do-next kinda slow. The story line advancement was there, but not enough to overcome a pretty poorly worked match. And everything about the main event was just shit. 

I've seen much better from all of these people, which is what makes shows like this so frustrating.


----------



## Ace

Strategize said:


> Weird that there's only been 4 matches announced for the rumble, thought there would of been more by now. Makes me think AJ/Cena are getting like 45 mins in an attempt to top Okada/Omega.


 Won't get close, you need 2 to get it to that level and they've already done so much in their first two matches.


----------



## JDP2016

Pongo said:


> aj and ziggler had to team up to take him out, what's the point in presenting him like unstoppable in the title match if you feed him to the dreadful five
> 
> again it's the same old shit, it's not the fact that cena wins, it's how he wins.. corbin was mopping the floor with him, and suddenly short comeback and win.. all the work put on making corbin looks like a walking tank made useless and he needs to start again





EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> How does Corbin come back from this before WM 33?
> 
> Oh I know, HE CAN'T!
> 
> Fugg you Vince for not letting SDL be untainted by your terrible booking!!





ElTerrible said:


> There is no hope for this company. None. That was the worst possible outcome for everybody involved. WWE, Corbin, Styles, hell even Cena himself. What a fucking disaster. I don´t believe SD writers are that stupid. It´s either Cena using his political power or the stupidity of Vince/Steph/HHH. This had the chance to be a true passing of the torch moment and establishing Corbin has the next big thing. And then people wonder why WWE has no young stars. It´s moments like these. Total killer. Corbin had never lost clean. Fuck this company. They just hate the fans.





Rankles75 said:


> Surprise, Cena buried another one. Well done John, you fucking worthless cancer...





wwe9391 said:


> Smackdown SUCKED tonight. No defending this show tonight.





3ku1 said:


> That could be you AJ! Aj! AJ. Shut the fuck up. So Cena has to look at strong at all costs, coulden't even I don't know soften the blow for Corbin. Cena has to kill him, okay.





4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Cena _still_ going over the young guys. Just fucking stay gone already.





Liger!Liger! said:


> No interference? Ok...





ItsaNewDay said:


> Ryback speaking that truth lol





Pongo said:


> god i hate it when he does that, he got no offense in there and beat corbin anyway, makes corbin looks like a chump





Kabraxal said:


> Go to hell Cena. Retire already.





ChrolloLucilfer said:


> lol people actually thought Corbin would win.



:lol: booklelrock4:brock4:aj

Looks like things are getting back to the way they were. Roman and Cena dominating their shows.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Buster Baxter said:


> Cena going over clean was actually the right call. Corbin is not a guy who loses often anyway, this loss doesn't really hurt him. Cena actually should not be losing at all until he drops the belt he's going to win. You can't protect everyone all the time, didn't think a non finish was really necessary there.


I don't mind Cena going over here, but the match made them both look like shit. When he was doing his US title challenges, all those guys were made to look good in defeat. This match did nothing for either guy.


----------



## Griselda

Cena lost to Ambrose clean this year, why not let Corbin get some rollup or grab the shorts or something?


----------



## Victor Chaos

*Good*
Nikki Bella and her shorter shorts
Ambrose giving Miz a Participation Award
Maryse looking hot as usual

*Bad*
Corbin-Cena match sucked and lasted 10 minutes too long
Carmella vs Jobber match sucked and it's because of both.

That's all I got.


----------



## Dio Brando

The Cleaner said:


> I don't mind Cena going over here, but the match made them both look like shit. When he was doing his US title challenges, all those guys were made to look good in defeat. This match did nothing for either guy.


LOL crowd was happy with the result.


----------



## JC00

So Talking Smack was changed from Alexa, Becky and Ziggler to Ziggler and Mojo Rawley or at least that's what they just said on 205.


Makes no sense to cut promo time for the two women that are gonna have a cage match for the title next week and instead have Mojo Rawley who hasn't been seen in like a month.


----------



## Dio Brando

Ziggler Crüe said:


> Cena lost to Ambrose clean this year, why not let Corbin get some rollup or grab the shorts or something?



god why did I sign up for this site? 

This is why this site is the laughing stock of the community.


"bu bu bu bu bu Dean got a victory over Cena but Corbin can't?"

LOL


----------



## Griselda

JC00 said:


> So Talking Smack was changed from Alexa, Becky and Ziggler to Ziggler and Mojo Rawley or at least that's what they just said on 205.
> 
> 
> Makes no sense to cut promo time for the two women that are gonna have a cage match for the title next week and instead have Mojo Rawley who hasn't been seen in like a month.


Lmao, who gives a fuck about what Mojo Rawley has to say?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

First real dud of a SmackDown for a while now. The Miz/Ambrose segment could and should have been great but it wasn't. There's so much material for Miz after last week but it feels like WWE will just play it safe and leave all that stuff alone. Really Miz should have got to come out this week and burn the world down rather than cutting a pretty basic promo and getting laid out.

Nikki was gorgeous but I just can't get into her feuds or depressed Nikki.

Everything else was pretty mediocre. Ziggler beat down and the Wyatts fall out was alright. Shame that we're just right back to five moves of doom Cena.


----------



## Buster Baxter

The Cleaner said:


> I don't mind Cena going over here, but the match made them both look like shit. When he was doing his US title challenges, all those guys were made to look good in defeat. This match did nothing for either guy.


Fair enough. They only gave the match like 10 minutes, some of the Smackdown main events are weird because it feels like the matches end too early sometimes. Like the one with Ambrose and Cena where they kicked out of each others finishers and Ambrose won with a roll up in 10 minutes lol. Corbin will be fine though, they have been super protective of him and no one will even care about this in a matter of weeks. It helps that Corbin is NOT eating pins every week so this loss actually meant something. Beating him actually matters, it just needs to remain that way.


----------



## Mutant God

OH! I think I just got the joke Maurice/Maryse 2 hours 2 late I guess lol.

Also, when was the last time the "5 moves of doom" actually finish someone off?


----------



## Strategize

All of Nikki's feuds are the exact same thing at this point. One girl gets jealous of the hot, popular girl, who's banging Cena.
And then cue the sneak attack beatdowns and constant insults about her sleeping her way to the top.

That pretty much sums up Nikki's range as a babyface.


----------



## Lunatic Fringe

The Lone Wolf "huffed & puffed", but Cena went "hunting" tonight and bagged himself a "howler" . . . Go, John, Go !!!


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

Strategize said:


> All of Nikki's feuds are the exact same thing at this point. One girl gets jealous of the hot, popular girl, who's banging Cena.
> And then cue the sneak attack beatdowns and constant insults about her sleeping her way to the top.
> 
> That pretty much sums up Nikki's range as a babyface.


Wonder what Alexa Vs Nikki's going to be about:CENA


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Strategize said:


> All of Nikki's feuds are the exact same thing at this point. One girl gets jealous of the hot, popular girl, who's banging Cena.
> And then cue the sneak attack beatdowns and constant insults about her sleeping her way to the top.
> 
> That pretty much sums up Nikki's range as a babyface.


Unfortunately that's all the monkeys behind typewriters know how to give her to work with.


----------



## Griselda

Dio Brando said:


> god why did I sign up for this site?
> 
> This is why this site is the laughing stock of the community.
> 
> 
> "bu bu bu bu bu Dean got a victory over Cena but Corbin can't?"
> 
> LOL


In the sense that since Cena is in such a mood to put people over, why couldn't he throw Baron a bone, not kayfabe bullshit.


----------



## AmWolves10

John Cena > Baron Corbin. I have no problem with this. Plus Corbin has alreay beaten Ziggler and Kalisto. He can't win every match, let him earn it first. It'll make it more satisfying.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Nikki's shorts 

:Tripslick

I'm pretty sure WWE would be better if it was just nothing but video packages 

:vince$

That was Dolph's best promo ever. Not even joking!

The New Wyatt family is best for business. Randy's beard

kada

Ellsworth: "I haven't bought a new suit since that time I was supposed to graduate high school". :lmao

The main event didn't help Cena or Corbin. It was like a glorified squash.

:renee2


----------



## DammitChrist

Aw, no Daniel Bryan? 

Lol is Renee going to kick out Shane McMahon again? :lol

For the record, heel Ziggler will be a guest tonight :mark:


----------



## Dio Brando

Ziggler Crüe said:


> In the sense that since Cena is in such a mood to put people over, why couldn't he throw Baron a bone, not kayfabe bullshit.


How bout we limit Cena to putting over people who are top talent?


----------



## AngryConsumer

So... I was in-and-out throughout the night, but overall... not the best of shows, huh? :lol


----------



## ElTerrible

AngryConsumer said:


> So... I was in-and-out throughout the night, but overall... not the best of shows, huh? :lol


I thought it was good, until Cena pinned Corbin clean. I even found the Carmella match funny, cause I have never seen somebody struggle to climb into the ring. That´s funnier than a clean worked match. It sucks for the girl, but it was so damn hilarious.


----------



## AngryConsumer

ElTerrible said:


> I thought it was good, until Cena pinned Corbin clean. I even found the Carmella match funny, cause I have never seen somebody struggle to climb into the ring. That´s funnier than a clean worked match. It sucks for the girl, but it was so damn hilarious.


I'll have to catch the full thing on Hulu tomorrow. 

I'm not at all surprised about a clean Cena victory over Corbin, especially with how the latter has been booked as of late. 

Does nothing for Cena, but diminishes the value of Corbin to be pinned clean, IMO. Just halts the entire process.


----------



## kristie wilson

Ambrose Girl said:


> Wow, no mention of our new IC Champ in the preview at all. They obviously don't care that much about that storyline :no: This is despite the fact it main evented SDLive last week LOL.
> 
> *I hope Dean doesn't lose the IC title a week after he won it back to Miz, that would just be some lazy storytelling.*
> 
> I am also not interested in a Baron Corbin push in any way, shape or form. The guy bores me to death.


me too.


----------



## Mox Girl

Kristie Wilson said:


> me too.


Well, he didn't even wrestle so it's all good :lol


----------



## imthegame19

Ambrose Girl said:


> Well, he didn't even wrestle so it's all good :lol


Considering they didn't even make IC Title match for Rumble and both guys just entered the Rumble. They probably won't do Dean/Miz rematch until Elimination Chamber since it's just two weeks after the Rumble.




Ziggler Crüe said:


> Cena lost to Ambrose clean this year, why not let Corbin get some rollup or grab the shorts or something?



Because Dean is one of the top regulars in the company. They aren't going to have Cena lose clean to just anyone. Not to mention Dean/AJ were carrying Smackdown the past five months with Cena rarely on the show. So it made sense for Cena to put over AJ at Summerslam and then later Dean. So doing that made Dean/AJ feud stronger and Smackdown title picture matter more. While I don't think Corbin should have lost clean tonight. They aren't ready to put Corbin in main events or have him be a guy to carry the show anytime soon or in the near future. He's still proving himself in the mid-cards right now. So there's no way Corbin should have won cleanish at all. It should have ended in DQ like Corbin match with Dean Ambrose. Or if Corbin was going to win, it should have been do to big AJ Styles inference.


----------



## kristie wilson

Ambrose Girl said:


> Well, he didn't even wrestle so it's all good :lol


yup.


----------



## Uptown King

AngryConsumer said:


> I'll have to catch the full thing on Hulu tomorrow.
> 
> I'm not at all surprised about a clean Cena victory over Corbin, especially with how the latter has been booked as of late.
> 
> Does nothing for Cena, but diminishes the value of Corbin to be pinned clean, IMO. Just halts the entire process.


I agree, corbin should of lost by count or no dq. Getting beat clean takes value away from his monster heel run. Like Strowman he should be undefeated.


----------



## imthegame19

Uptown King said:


> I agree, corbin should of lost by count or no dq. Getting beat clean takes value away from his monster heel run. *Like Strowman he should be undefeated.*



Corbin not undefeated. Dolph Ziggler pinned him by roll up in their first match together. Also Jack Swagger actually beat Corbin, even though it was due to the ref making a mistake. Still he had two loses, before tonight. He just had tons of wins vs Ziggler, Kalisto, Swagger, Crews and jobbers. At least Ziggler/Swagger got one victory over him. I agree though Corbin should have lost by CO or DQ not pinned clean. It does make Corbin look weaker, because he hasn't really beat anyone good. Heck he's had a few matches with Kane and unable to actually pin him. While his match with Ambrose was DQ with AJ getting involved and now this clean loss. So Corbin basically a midcard monster right now.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1

It makes me cringe seeing John Cena end his promo by saying he'd knock his teeth down his throat. Because I just know that this dude would get fucked up so quickly in an Octagon. He would make CM Punk's attempt look like GSP in comparison, if he ever stepped in there.

Then the audacity of David Otunga with that line about "You've had a good year, he's had a good decade". AJ Styles has had by far a better career and its not even close. Cena is a bum in comparison to AJ on an all time scale. TNA grew to solid #2 status on the back of he & a few others. But primarily him. Cena's decade has been a period of decline for the WWE viewership wise.

AJ has reached the top of every company he's been with since TNA. He was the face of TNA, he was the top star in Japan (arguably), and now he's the top guy in the WWE. (Who would have thought 10 years ago that the TNA poster boy would be Vince's top dog)


----------



## 3ku1

On the Alexa and Becky segment. So Alexa has been carrying her ass in the ring. Now on promos? Got ya. I don't know what it is with Beckys voice. It's her accent, just comes off weird. Alexa is the best female talker on SD, and possibly all of WWE though. Excluding Paige who's sorta inactive ATM.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

3ku1 said:


> On the Alexa and Becky segment. So Alexa has been carrying her ass in the ring. Now on promos? Got ya. I don't know what it is with Beckys voice. It's her accent, just comes off weird. Alexa is the best female talker on SD, and possibly all of WWE though. Excluding Paige who's sorta inactive ATM.


----------



## Dolorian

Strategize said:


> Weird that there's only been 4 matches announced for the rumble, thought there would of been more by now. Makes me think AJ/Cena are getting like 45 mins in an attempt to top Okada/Omega.


Last couple of years the Rumble has had just 4/5 matches along with the Rumble match itself. They'll probably add another match over the next two weeks but that will be it.


----------



## Strategize

Dolorian said:


> Last couple of years the Rumble has had just 4/5 matches along with the Rumble match itself. They'll probably add another match over the next two weeks but that will be it.


Ain't it 4 hours this year tho?


----------



## Dolorian

Strategize said:


> Ain't it 4 hours this year tho?


I don't know, haven't heard anything about the length of the PPV yet.


----------



## StylesP1

Just got off work and watched the show. Its nice having at least 1 good WWE show to watch. Smackdown just gets it. No complaints at all tonight.


----------



## Ronny

*Highlight of SDL 10/01/2017*

RIP Headphone users who watched it live.


----------



## TD Stinger

Strategize said:


> Ain't it 4 hours this year tho?





Dolorian said:


> I don't know, haven't heard anything about the length of the PPV yet.


They added Swann vs. Neville for the CW title last night, so that's 5. And yes, the show is 4 hours.

The Rumble takes up an hour itself, but we still probably see one or 2 more matches added to the main card to round it out. I can still see some kind of Ambrose vs. Miz match on the undercard.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

What the hell is Renee wearing? Studded leather overalls with a see through blouse underneath. :lol

Ziggler, wearing an NWO shirt, and Mojo were pretty solid on TS.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Strategize said:


> All of Nikki's feuds are the exact same thing at this point. One girl gets jealous of the hot, popular girl, who's banging Cena.
> And then cue the sneak attack beatdowns and constant insults about her sleeping her way to the top.
> 
> *That pretty much sums up Nikki's range as a babyface.*


Because Nikkis booking is her fault...


----------



## ElTerrible

Mugging of Cena said:


> What the hell is Renee wearing? Studded leather overalls with a see through blouse underneath. :lol
> 
> Ziggler, wearing an NWO shirt, and Mojo were pretty solid on TS.


She always wears pretty understated sexy outfits. The back-revealing dark red top with the expensive looking black bra/lingerie underneath, when she slapped Miz, did add a certain layer of irony to the segment. My female NBA on ESPN sideline reporters certainly don´t dress like that. >


----------



## Mugging of Cena

ElTerrible said:


> She always wears pretty understated sexy outfits. The back-revealing dark red top with the expensive looking black bra/lingerie underneath, when she slapped Miz, did add a certain layer of irony to the segment. My female NBA on ESPN sideline reporters certainly don´t dress like that. >


Yeah she has a unique style they've cultivated for her. I just really hope we get a mixed tag out of this Ambrose/Miz/Maryse feud. In the meantime I'll day dream about Renee's potential ring attire. :yum:


----------



## NieNie

Rated R Maryse said:


> Because Nikkis booking is her fault...


Can't make the booking excuse for Nikki Bella, she has been given a plethora of opportunities over the years and still comes up short. She is just not a good babyface, lacks the talent for it.

Nattie wasn't lying when she said Nikki has no charisma and her mic skills are bland. It always feels like she is putting on an act and doesn't comes across as natural at all.


----------



## Rex Rasslin

This thread deserves more pages! 

SDL is so ahead of RAW right now it's not even a contest anymore


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

NieNie said:


> Can't make the booking excuse for Nikki Bella, she has been given a plethora of opportunities over the years and still comes up short. She is just not a good babyface, lacks the talent for it.
> 
> Nattie wasn't lying when she said Nikki has no charisma and her mic skills are bland. It always feels like she is putting on an act and doesn't comes across as natural at all.


When's she come up short? Booking is used as an excuse for The Rollins and Sashas of the world but somehow not Nikki...

She's a better heel but she can still be a good babyface, working the same feud back to back with different opponents isn't her fault.

And LOL Nikkis one of the only women with ANY charisma or promo skills at all, but I geuss Natties smarktastic promo worked...

Again we see that no matter what Nikki does people will claim it's the worst just because she's Nikki.


----------



## Dolorian

Hopefully that steel cage match between Becky and Bliss is the last match these two have because they have already faced each other 4 times since November for the title and they have been the only women on the roster to fight for that title after the initial 6 women match. It is approaching Charlotte/Sasha levels.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold

In Vino Veritas said:


> This thread deserves more pages!
> 
> SDL is so ahead of RAW right now it's not even a contest anymore


Haha, yes that's correct.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

So besides all my other complaints about last night, they also went ahead and replaced the usual shaky cameraman with the ridiculously hyperactive shaky cameraman on crack. Add to that JBL that fucking hack screaming all night how terrible 2017 is gonna be, and it was pretty much a self-fulfilling prophecy. 

I still say this is Vince the senile old sonofabitch not wanting the A show RAW to be bested in the ratings by SD again. I could he wrong, but these days it surely seems plausible. 

SD might be slightly better than RAW, and these threads can be hella fun for the hours of crapping on the shows; but as long as WWE keeps doing this shit that WWE does, it's just too difficult for me to watch. Nah, I think another hiatus from WWE is coming. Soon.


----------



## The Caped Crusader

TD Stinger said:


> They added Swann vs. Neville for the CW title last night, so that's 5. And yes, the show is 4 hours.
> 
> The Rumble takes up an hour itself, but we still probably see one or 2 more matches added to the main card to round it out. I can still see some kind of Ambrose vs. Miz match on the undercard.


Royal Rumble along along with promo, entrances, and closing celebration is about 75 minutes I'd think. Cena/Styles and Owen/Reigns can easily be 30 minutes each factoring in promo and entrances. Women's match could be another 20 minutes easy as could the Cruiserweight match.

That's a total of 175 minutes without factoring in any segments or interviews. Basically, if they add 1 more match, they'll have enough to cover the entire 4 hours. This is for the main show obviously.

They could add another women's match and maybe something else for some of the jobbers on the pre-show.


----------



## TD Stinger

The Caped Crusader said:


> Royal Rumble along along with promo, entrances, and closing celebration is about 75 minutes I'd think. Cena/Styles and Owen/Reigns can easily be 30 minutes each factoring in promo and entrances. Women's match could be another 20 minutes easy as could the Cruiserweight match.
> 
> That's a total of 175 minutes without factoring in any segments or interviews. Basically, if they add 1 more match, they'll have enough to cover the entire 4 hours. This is for the main show obviously.
> 
> They could add another women's match and maybe something else for some of the jobbers on the pre-show.


Well, as far as PPV’s go (and I know this because I’m a geek for stats) the “bell to bell time” usually is about 90-100 out of 180. For a 4 hour show, usually you get a little over half of that for the “bell to bell” time.

So the Rumble will get around 55-60 minutes. And spacing the other matches accordingly, I think you can have one more undercard match and still give all them ample time.


----------



## AlternateDemise

Rated R Maryse said:


> And LOL Nikkis one of the only women with ANY charisma or promo skills at all, but I geuss Natties smarktastic promo worked...


Nikki has no promo skills. None. Zero. If we didn't have a Cesaro, Reigns and Bayley moping around over on Raw she would be the worst mic worker in the business...who actually gets TV time. 

Her delivery is still laughably bad, she sounds like she's forcing it with every segment she's in, she couldn't even handle a simple backstage segment with a fan. She still can't act worth shit and she talks in a very slow matter on the mic which slows down the pace of her promos and turns them into a bore. 

She's terrible. Just get over it. You can try to defend her all you want but this simply something that cannot be argued.


----------



## kristie wilson

Dolorian said:


> Hopefully that steel cage match between Becky and Bliss is the last match these two have because they have already faced each other 4 times since November for the title and they have been the only women on the roster to fight for that title after the initial 6 women match. It is approaching Charlotte/Sasha levels.


yeah it is. i'm personally getting tired of it myself & want to see them feud with other people.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

Rated R Maryse said:


> When's she come up short? Booking is used as an excuse for The Rollins and Sashas of the world but somehow not Nikki...
> 
> She's a better heel but she can still be a good babyface, working the same feud back to back with different opponents isn't her fault.
> 
> *And LOL Nikkis one of the only women with ANY charisma or promo skills at all*, but I geuss Natties smarktastic promo worked...
> 
> Again we see that no matter what Nikki does people will claim it's the worst just because she's Nikki.


Respect you, but how can you believe this? Nikki's been in WWE for what nine years, so show me all these great promos she's cut and please don't bring up "wish you died in the womb" and don't even talk about her face promos. Promos are not what got Nikki over.
Being biased fan is what that is.

What you said is like me saying Becky speaks the best english on the roster or her ass is the fattest on the roster. Biased


----------



## chronoxiong

Solid show this week. Storylines are progressing and guys are getting time to shine. The Ziggler heel turn is intriguing as well as the implosion of Orton joining the Wyatts. Not to mention Nikki continuing to get attacked, Becky/Alexa are going to have a Steel Cage match and the main event scene featuring Baron Corbin. I enjoyed it all.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

ThEmB0neZ said:


> Respect you, but how can you believe this? Nikki's been in WWE for what nine years, so show me all these great promos she's cut and please don't bring up "wish you died in the womb" and don't even talk about her face promos. Promos are not what got Nikki over.
> Being biased fan is what that is.
> 
> What you said is like me saying Becky speaks the best english on the roster or her ass is the fattest on the roster. Biased


Where did I say great?

Name one great Sasha, Becky, Paige, Charlotte, Bayley, etc promo.

But fact is Nikki is one of the only women who can cut a good promo, and one of the only women with charisma. She cut many good promos as a heel and was easily the standout mic worker in the original Divas Revolution in 2015. Her face promos haven't been as good, she rarely gets mic time and is just written to cut generic babyface promos.

But you mentioned it "wish you died in the womb" was actually a good promo. Watch the whole promo rather than dwelling on one line that for some reason still has people complaining about it.


----------

